# Would you walk away .....



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Hi, so a few months ago I posted about buying Dougal from a local riding school.  Still think he is the one for me, been jumping him too now and it feels amazing.  However, the riding school suddenly upped there price from 2,500 to 3,000 which was OK I supposed considering his age, ability etc. so this was agreed.  Now though they want me to collect him on the 28th March which is a bank holiday Monday so transfer of monies etc will be a bit awkward.  I say this because I asked if I could have him on 25th March instead, but they want to use him that week-end for his usual hack/lessons - basically they want to get as much money out of him (and me) as possible before they close.  I won't agree to paying for him and then allowing him to be used by the school, I also have to think about getting vet check done too which I don't feel comfortable doing if they are then going to use him.  So the 28th could be more like the 30th now - I have asked about this but no response yet !  I also need to get his vaccinations started very soon before moving him to the yard that I have him booked into - they have lapsed, he's not been vaccinated for last 4 years, and yes I know its a risk doing this before the vet check but I don't have a choice I'll just have to take the financial hit.  I have asked if they will vaccinate him but it was a resounding no.  I do feel as though I am being 'played' a bit as they know how much I would like him and that I've already invested a lot of time and effort in lessons and finding the right yard for us - and I still don't have anything in writing.  In fact my instructor is being a go between as the yard owner won't even speak directly to me.  I have begun to look for other horses, but to be honest my heart isn't in it (neither is my head to be honest).  Anyone else had any experience like this, I am finding it really stressful at the minute.  Should I maybe take control and write to the owner, at least that way if we have the agreed price in black and white they shouldn't up it again ....


----------



## ester (20 January 2016)

I definitely think you need to speak to the owner, your contract will be with them. 
However, once you have paid he is yours, and they should not be using him. 
I too would not want him vetted and then to be used in a riding school. 
Has he been vaccinated for tetanus? Does the new yard stipulate anything about vaccination for flu?
They are taking the mickey putting the price up.
In the meantime I really think you should get out and view some horses at that price, you might be pleasantly surprised what you can get for your money even if your heart isn't in it. Another poster did that recently after a loan with view to buy had a significant price increase and has ended up with a much nicer, less complicated and more able horse much as she was gutted to see the last one go.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Thanks Ester, I am going to see another horse this Saturday but I have built my confidence up on Dougal and even though this horse is advertised as being suitable and I have spoken to them I am worried that he won't be what they say he is, i.e. calm !! Although I am trying to be brave but people who sell horses are not always honest are they - he's in a livery yard/dealer's and looks fine on the video they've got of him ....
As far as I know Dougal's vaccs have all lapsed - along with the other riding school horses, wonder if the private liveries on the yard know this ??  We've also got a couple of cases of strangles in the area which is another worry I could do without ......


----------



## be positive (20 January 2016)

In fact my instructor is being a go between as the yard owner won't even speak directly to me. 

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?718189-Would-you-walk-away#gf0IsYrx8m37hY2I.99

Apart from the other complications this is the sentence that jumps out at me, if the YO is stressed due to the move and is hiding away from everyone generally then fair enough it must be a very difficult time for her, moving away, selling up etc. but if it is you and your purchase of Dougal alone that they do not want to discuss then that would be enough to make me think very carefully about going ahead.

I agree with ester that putting the price up now they know you are committed is unfair, you must be allowed to get him vetted and if they have to wait a few days for this then basically tough, most people will want a vetting and that needs to be taken into account in the time frame being set, they cannot have it all on their terms and move the goal posts.

I would go there and speak directly to the owner, if they refuse then tell your instructor you will look at others and see what happens, you still have plenty of time to sort things out either way but if they mess you around too much it really is not worth getting yourself upset trying to sort it all out, your contract to purchase will be with the YO if you go ahead don't let them keep you hanging on for too long.


----------



## jrp204 (20 January 2016)

Go and look with an open mind. A horse used in a riding school can change when switched to a new environment as they are used to doing things in a set way. The owner is also abusing your good nature, once she knows you are looking at others she may well be open to a bit of negotiation. Also, if she wants to sell and you want to buy I would want the horse as soon as the vetting is done, not in 2 months!


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (20 January 2016)

you may have built up your confidence with this horse but he may change significantly on a private yard with less work, Id never buy a rs pony. Walk away, its a buyers market


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 January 2016)

It does read as if they know that you have an emotional connection with him, so are taking the pee. Having to use the instructor as a go between is just ridiculous.

I would look at other horses.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi, so a few months ago I posted about buying Dougal from a local riding school.  Still think he is the one for me, been jumping him too now and it feels amazing.  However, the riding school suddenly upped there price from 2,500 to 3,000 which was OK I supposed considering his age, ability etc. so this was agreed.  Now though they want me to collect him on the 28th March which is a bank holiday Monday so transfer of monies etc will be a bit awkward.  I say this because I asked if I could have him on 25th March instead, but they want to use him that week-end for his usual hack/lessons - basically they want to get as much money out of him (and me) as possible before they close.  I won't agree to paying for him and then allowing him to be used by the school, I also have to think about getting vet check done too which I don't feel comfortable doing if they are then going to use him.  So the 28th could be more like the 30th now - I have asked about this but no response yet !  I also need to get his vaccinations started very soon before moving him to the yard that I have him booked into - they have lapsed, he's not been vaccinated for last 4 years, and yes I know its a risk doing this before the vet check but I don't have a choice I'll just have to take the financial hit.  I have asked if they will vaccinate him but it was a resounding no.  I do feel as though I am being 'played' a bit as they know how much I would like him and that I've already invested a lot of time and effort in lessons and finding the right yard for us - and I still don't have anything in writing.  In fact my instructor is being a go between as the yard owner won't even speak directly to me.  I have begun to look for other horses, but to be honest my heart isn't in it (neither is my head to be honest).  Anyone else had any experience like this, I am finding it really stressful at the minute.  Should I maybe take control and write to the owner, at least that way if we have the agreed price in black and white they shouldn't up it again ....
		
Click to expand...

I know of Dougal and my friend knows him  and my friend who you know   also said he was lovely and so were you and he would be blessed to be in your home with you.  Don't let him slip through your fingers, as good horses are hard to come by when your this matched to him.

 Yes speak to the owner directly so you have it in writing.  If you want him this much  I would just let them use him for that extra time, remember he  will be yours for many many years so a little extra with them will seem like nothing in the future.

 Pay a deposit now and you have proof then start the vaccines  it will be 2 weeks for the next and then 6 months.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Hi, I've offered a deposit a couple of times now but it has always been refused ! Who is it that you know that I do - can you PM me ? I really really dont want to give up on him now but I do feel as though I'm banging my head against a brick wall ....


----------



## EQUIDAE (20 January 2016)

The 



TYSSANDI said:



			I know of Dougal and my friend knows him  and my friend who you know   also said he was lovely and so were you and he would be blessed to be in your home with you.  Don't let him slip through your fingers, as good horses are hard to come by when your this matched to him.

 Yes speak to the owner directly so you have it in writing.  If you want him this much  I would just let them use him for that extra time, remember he  will be yours for many many years so a little extra with them will seem like nothing in the future.

 Pay a deposit now and you have proof then start the vaccines  it will be 2 weeks for the next and then 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

As lovely as he is they are playing her for a fool. OP £3k is a decent enough budget - way too much for a fairly average RS horse though.

This looks quite nice

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...k/extremely-safe-confidence-giver-477997.html


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi, I've offered a deposit a couple of times now but it has always been refused ! Who is it that you know that I do - can you PM me ? I really really dont want to give up on him now but I do feel as though I'm banging my head against a brick wall ....
		
Click to expand...

   I would speak to owner


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Do you really want to risk loosing him after all the lessons etc you have done?  So they are not saying you cannot buy him it is just  *not yet*


----------



## EQUIDAE (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Do you really want to risk loosing him after all the lessons etc you have done?  So they are not saying you cannot buy him it is just  *not yet*
		
Click to expand...

I think this poster may be invested in the horse and not commenting objectively. The other side is tha the YO is playing her for a total mug. Does the YO want to lose out in a sale in the current poor market. OP call their bluff


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

It wont hurt to write to the owner but make sure you  and hand deliver so they cannot say they did not receive it.  Time is ticking buy only 10 weeks,  if I were you and know what you have gone through I would be inclined to give the letter to owner or through letter box or give it to your trainer and get them to hand deliver so you have a witness it was handed to them


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I think this poster may be invested in the horse and not commenting objectively. The other side is tha the YO is playing her for a total mug. Does the YO want to lose out in a sale in the current poor market. OP call their bluff
		
Click to expand...

You don't know the whole situation and why they are selling.  

  OP  get your trainer to try set up a meeting with the owner.   If that fails write a letter to the owner as I said before, or the trainer could try and organise it.

 or go and knock on the door in person, surely they must open the door.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (20 January 2016)

OP, he sounds like a nice horse and you clearly like him a lot. So I hope that it works out for you both.

That said, if it were me, I would insist on dealing directly with the seller, and would want the price agreed in writing now, and a vetting booked with a vet unconnected to the seller. I'd be prepared to buy immediately subject to vetting and would expect sole use from then on. I would definitely want to find livery elsewhere too. As to vaccinations, I wouldn't risk vaccinating him until after the sale had gone through - why on Earth should you subsidise their costs?!? They may jog on with that nonsense!

In the worst case scenario, there are other horses out there. £3k is a very nice budget in this market. Good luck!


----------



## Orca (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			You don't know the whole situation and why they are selling.  

  OP  get your trainer to try set up a meeting with the owner.   If that fails write a letter to the owner as I said before, or the trainer could try and organise it.

 or go and knock on the door in person, surely they must open the door.
		
Click to expand...

The whole situation and why they are selling is completely irrelevant, actually. They are taking advantage of OP and you do sound overly invested.

OP, I've had several ' horses of a lifetime'. A special bond is rarely confined to just one horse and have others have said, there are so, so many out there that you really could have your pick.

Regarding the current status of your purchasing process - I'd cut my losses and run. I viewed a horse recently and once I'd disclosed my interest in her, the price was raised by the seller. I was still very, very tempted but after due consideration, decided I would not buy from people that immoral. Besides, a difficult transaction, fraught with bad feeling was not how I wanted to start life with a new horse. It all left a bad taste!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi, I've offered a deposit a couple of times now but it has always been refused ! Who is it that you know that I do - can you PM me ? I really really dont want to give up on him now but I do feel as though I'm banging my head against a brick wall ....
		
Click to expand...

It really is a very odd situation that you are in.

There really are other nice horses out there, so don't lose heart if the ***** hits the fan and you don't get him. Plus another horse could turn out to be a better horse for you, with a seller who will give you a nice straightforward sale.

I need a very specific horse due to my physical issues, but I wouldn't want to be treated how you have been, even if the horse was perfect. I would have told them to stick it when they added 20% to the price you had previously agreed, let alone all the other stuff.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Maybe I'm not being totally objective as emotions are involved.  They've not said I cannot buy him, I just need something in writing that agrees a date and confirms a price but it seems difficult to get this.  I have all my ducks in a row ready to go, I have a great yard lined up and confirmed on a 7 day part livery, My vets are just waiting for my call to carry out the 5 stage vetting, I know which farrier and dentist I want to use and once I have a confirmed date my saddler will be lined up to visit at the new yard so he can be fitted for a new saddle. 
I am going to take advice from here and write to the owner confirming the price and requesting confirmation on a date etc.  she is rarely around the yard, in fact I've only ever seen her from a distance. I will fight my corner a bit longer but even with my determination there has to be a breaking point !!


----------



## C1airey (20 January 2016)

Out of interest OP, what will you do if he fails the vetting?


----------



## millikins (20 January 2016)

C1airey said:



			Out of interest OP, what will you do if he fails the vetting?
		
Click to expand...

Mt thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

If it is a serious fail i will cry a lot !! Then pick myself up and look for something else. If fixable i will take my vets advice on treatment and either expect the owner to pay for it or reduce the price.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Maybe I'm not being totally objective as emotions are involved.  They've not said I cannot buy him, I just need something in writing that agrees a date and confirms a price but it seems difficult to get this.  I have all my ducks in a row ready to go, I have a great yard lined up and confirmed on a 7 day part livery, My vets are just waiting for my call to carry out the 5 stage vetting, I know which farrier and dentist I want to use and once I have a confirmed date my saddler will be lined up to visit at the new yard so he can be fitted for a new saddle. 
I am going to take advice from here and write to the owner confirming the price and requesting confirmation on a date etc.  she is rarely around the yard, in fact I've only ever seen her from a distance. I will fight my corner a bit longer but even with my determination there has to be a breaking point !!
		
Click to expand...

  what if  what if are all very well but time is running out isn't it Dougal9 

Just remember Dougal9 Good things come to those who wait .


yes there are many good horses out there - yes we may have many horses of a life time ( I have had 2).  That does not mean you can't fight for what you want and make him your first.  Do everything you can to make this happen, even bite your tongue a bit till the yard gets  ( you know dougal9 ) wont say on here but the yard prob does not have anyone else as the deadline is drawing near they don't want to be stuck with horses they cannot house will they.  Hang in there


----------



## Orangehorse (20 January 2016)

It is generally a good idea to discuss the price "subject to the vetting" then if the vet says there is something that might affect his value, but not his usefulness to you there is scope to bargain.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Thank you  i'm not done yet .... Just frustrated 
Wish  I could figure out who you are though - I really appreciate your encouragement, sure you won't PM me .... ?


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			what if  what if are all very well but time is running out isn't it Dougal9 

Just remember Dougal9 Good things come to those who wait .


yes there are many good horses out there - yes we may have many horses of a life time ( I have had 2).  That does not mean you can't fight for what you want and make him your first.  Do everything you can to make this happen, even bite your tongue a bit till the yard gets  ( you know dougal9 ) wont say on here but the yard prob does not have anyone else as the deadline is drawing near they don't want to be stuck with horses they cannot house will they.  Hang in there
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain what is so special about a riding school horse who may change in personality drastically once he's in a private home?  Why should she not look at others? Do you have a connection to the yard? If you do I think you should say what it is.

OP, you don't really know this horse any more than if you go to try ones you have never seen before. He may stay just like he is now, he may change totally.

I think you are being taken for a mug. If the business is closing down, they will be left with a horse to feed and no income to feed him with. In your situation I would tell them it's this week for a vetting and a weekend move, or you'll look around and if you haven't found what you are looking for in the meantime you might consider him then at the original price of £2,500, or a bit less to reflect the fact that they will then desperately need to be rid of him.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Thank you  i'm not done yet .... Just frustrated 
Wish  I could figure out who you are though - I really appreciate your encouragement, sure you won't PM me .... ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry the PM bit was meant for Tyssandi - but thank you to everyone for taking the time to read and comment, all are appreciated


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Sorry the PM bit was meant for Tyssandi - but thank you to everyone for taking the time to read and comment, all are appreciated 

Click to expand...

If tyssandi does not PM you and let you know who they are, then I think you should assume they are either the sellers or connected to the sellers.

Either way, you should ignore the advice not to look at other horses, how can it possibly hurt?  You can still buy Dylan if you still want him at the beginning of April.


----------



## C1airey (20 January 2016)

So, the yard are in a tight spot and *HAVE* to sell.

You are desperate to buy one of their horses. 

They've hiked the price up and are generally making it difficult for you to buy said horse. 

Someone who apparently knows you and the horse is posting on here pushing the emotional angle and urging you not to waste all the lessons you have had on this horse by walking away from the sale.

OP, you are being played like a violin!


ETA: We don't all buy our lesson horses - it is NOT a waste of those lessons if you buy a different horse.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Thank you  i'm not done yet .... Just frustrated 
Wish  I could figure out who you are though - I really appreciate your encouragement, sure you won't PM me .... ?
		
Click to expand...

Ok I will


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			If tyssandi does not PM you and let you know who they are, then I think you should assume they are either the sellers or connected to the sellers.

Either way, you should ignore the advice not to look at other horses, how can it possibly hurt?  You can still buy Dylan if you still want him at the beginning of April.
		
Click to expand...


Lmao no  I am not I will pm her so she will know


----------



## Orca (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			what if  what if are all very well but time is running out isn't it Dougal9 

Just remember Dougal9 Good things come to those who wait .


yes there are many good horses out there - yes we may have many horses of a life time ( I have had 2).  That does not mean you can't fight for what you want and make him your first.  Do everything you can to make this happen, even bite your tongue a bit till the yard gets  ( you know dougal9 ) wont say on here but the yard prob does not have anyone else as the deadline is drawing near they don't want to be stuck with horses they cannot house will they.  Hang in there
		
Click to expand...




Dougal9 said:



			Thank you  i'm not done yet .... Just frustrated 
Wish  I could figure out who you are though - I really appreciate your encouragement, sure you won't PM me .... ?
		
Click to expand...


It doesn't read like encouragement to me but coercion. All very odd!


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Gosh ever wish you hadn't started something   i can understand all points of view regarding Tyssandi - I hope the negative ones are wrong though ! I will write that letter, and hand it over - I'll let everyone know how it goes .....


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Gosh ever wish you hadn't started something   i can understand all points of view regarding Tyssandi - I hope the negative ones are wrong though ! I will write that letter, and hand it over - I'll let everyone know how it goes .....
		
Click to expand...

have pm you


----------



## ester (20 January 2016)

Most people don't have to fight for a horse they are trying to buy! 

Once a deposit is paid you are entering into a contract. What if something happens to him between now and then? When will you have him vetted? It is completely negligent if he has not been vaccinated for tetanus- has he been wormed regularly and what other things have they then cut corners on!?
3k is quite a lot of money in the current market for what it sounds like the OP wants. 

If the yard was keen to rehome their horses sensibly once money has been offered they should let them go, not hang on to them until the very last minute, that is a ridiculous situation!


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Lmao no  I am not I will pm her so she will know
		
Click to expand...

Good, can you answer my question what you think is so special about this horse that Dougal9 shouldn't go and look at some others to reassure herself she's getting value for money?


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

Orca said:



			It doesn't read like encouragement to me but coercion. All very odd!
		
Click to expand...

 From the outside maybe it looks like it. Don't judge unless you know all the facts, which you don't.....  I have been there.  I know what OP is going through and since most are telling her to forget this horse and move on, she needs someone to talk from the other side. 

 Not much help if everyone is against this now is it or is there only one side to this IYO??
 Now if you have nothing nice to say!!!


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			From the outside maybe it looks like it. Don't judge unless you know all the facts which you don't  I have been there.  I know what OP is going through and since most are telling her to forget this horse and move on, she needs someone to talk from the other side. 

 not much help if everyone is against this now is it or is there only one side to this IYO??
		
Click to expand...

No-one is telling her to forget this horse. Going and looking at others doesn't mean forgetting this horse.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			If tyssandi does not PM you and let you know who they are, then I think you should assume they are either the sellers or connected to the sellers.

Either way, you should ignore the advice not to look at other horses, how can it possibly hurt?  You can still buy Dylan if you still want him at the beginning of April.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh that is so far from the truth it is funny.  Thank you but I am a  livery the other side of the county to OP and the horse.  Wont hurt to look at others no!!  but viewing will just waste a sellers time if their heart is not in it.
 Now I have pm her and she will know everything


----------



## EQUIDAE (20 January 2016)

OP you could find your perfect horse tomorrow -by April you could have bonded and then have the summer to have fun. If you wait till April, you could be just finding your feet when summer is almost over...


----------



## C1airey (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			she needs someone to talk from the other side.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the point of posting this type of problem on a public forum and asking for opinions from a bunch of strangers is to gain a little objectivity?

If all those opinions are leaning in the same direction, well...


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Oh my gosh that is so far from the truth it is funny.  Thank you but I am a  livery the other side of the county to OP and the horse.  Wont hurt to look at others no!!  but viewing will just waste a sellers time if their heart is not in it.
 Now I have pm her and she will know everything
		
Click to expand...

From the other side of the country you think you know whether this persons heart is in looking for another horse or not, and you know enough to tell her that he is the only horse for her and to wait for him?  Really???

I would say that the fact that she posted this thread at all showed that she was completely prepared to go and look at others. 

OP, go look at some others. If you fall in love with one you won't be wasting the sellers time. All sellers are happy to take that risk.


----------



## Orca (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			From the outside maybe it looks like it. Don't judge unless you know all the facts, which you don't.....  I have been there.  I know what OP is going through and since most are telling her to forget this horse and move on, she needs someone to talk from the other side. 

 Not much help if everyone is against this now is it or is there only one side to this IYO??
 Now if you have nothing nice to say!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't need to 'know all the facts' to know that your input reads as coercion. Really, I don't


----------



## ycbm (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Not much help if everyone is against this now is it or is there only one side to this IYO??
 Now if you have nothing nice to say!!!
		
Click to expand...


Now let's see. One person on this forum is telling her not to look at other horses and to wait and buy this one in APRIL, taking a risk that the price, which has already been raised by 25% once, won't be raised again and that the horse will still be available for sale and sound by then.

Everyone else is recommending her to look around while she is waiting for the owner to be prepared to sell the horse and buy him if she does not find anything she prefers.  By which time she will have a clear idea what he is worth to her.

Has one person got it wrong, or everyone else?


----------



## be positive (20 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			From the outside maybe it looks like it. Don't judge unless you know all the facts, which you don't.....  I have been there.  I know what OP is going through and since most are telling her to forget this horse and move on, she needs someone to talk from the other side. 

 Not much help if everyone is against this now is it or is there only one side to this IYO??
 Now if you have nothing nice to say!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think everyone who has replied is against the OP buying the horse, I certainly wasn't but the YO is acting fairly unreasonably in refusing to speak to the OP about the purchase and the OP is finding out where they stand through a third party, this is not the normal way to buy a horse, I appreciate the circumstances are also not normal and there is good reason for the delay in finalising everything but it still needs to be clarified by the YO not by word of mouth. 

Your posts are bordering on aggressive, pushing the OP into going through with a purchase which is to outsiders who do not know the horse or people involved rather questionable to say the least, there is always more than one side to a story but we have to judge from what we read, all most of us have done is offer suggestions as to how to move forward with buying a horse, it may be Dougal but if the YO will not allow the OP to make direct contact and get the wheels in motion it makes sense for her to start to look elsewhere, it may be what is required to get the YO to start to act in a decent way and take the offer, a deposit and set a date for vetting, all this stalling suggests to many of us that they are doing so for a reason and that may not be in the best interests of the OP.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I can confirm that Tyssandi doesn't have anything to do with the yard or owner.  I will continue to fight for him - he is special to me and whilst maybe not the right way to buy a horse i.e with your heart and not your head, it is the only way I can make such a commitment as he will (hopefully) be my first and last horse - its just the way I am made ! It did help to write it all down though, and I didn't mean my post to cause any arguments.


----------



## Dougal9 (20 January 2016)

Having said that if I don't get a response to my letter then I do have to consider that there is something else afoot and will begin to look around - which will be difficult to do....


----------



## LovesCobs (20 January 2016)

I haven't read all the replies yet but just wanted to say, having bought a riding school horse then just got for it. I've never regretted paying g more then I knew my lad was worth. I knew him well and yes we had a few blips when his work load decreased but as I say I haven't regretted it go for the 30th get a vetting done that day and release the funds once you have spoken to the vet at the vetting. I'd try to get the price in writing now though 
Go for it


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			From the other side of the country you think you know whether this persons heart is in looking for another horse or not, and you know enough to tell her that he is the only horse for her and to wait for him?  Really???

I would say that the fact that she posted this thread at all showed that she was completely prepared to go and look at others. 

OP, go look at some others. If you fall in love with one you won't be wasting the sellers time. All sellers are happy to take that risk.
		
Click to expand...

County dear County not Country

 Maybe I am too opinionated on this subject  because I have first hand experience fighting for my friend who was in this same boat.  With a riding school horse- she  got the mare and had many years with her.

   OP I hope you get some answers and get some good news or a positive outcome on your horse of a lifetime. Keep us posted if you get any good news  and if you manage too please post some pictures here.


----------



## Tyssandi (20 January 2016)

be positive said:



			I don't think everyone who has replied is against the OP buying the horse, I certainly wasn't but the YO is acting fairly unreasonably in refusing to speak to the OP about the purchase and the OP is finding out where they stand through a third party, this is not the normal way to buy a horse, I appreciate the circumstances are also not normal and there is good reason for the delay in finalising everything but it still needs to be clarified by the YO not by word of mouth. 

Your posts are bordering on aggressive, pushing the OP into going through with a purchase which is to outsiders who do not know the horse or people involved rather questionable to say the least, there is always more than one side to a story but we have to judge from what we read, all most of us have done is offer suggestions as to how to move forward with buying a horse, it may be Dougal but if the YO will not allow the OP to make direct contact and get the wheels in motion it makes sense for her to start to look elsewhere, it may be what is required to get the YO to start to act in a decent way and take the offer, a deposit and set a date for vetting, all this stalling suggests to many of us that they are doing so for a reason and that may not be in the best interests of the OP.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the YO is acting unreasonably I don't dispute that.  No it's not the *normal way to buy a horse*  but hey there are worst ways too as well.

 yes the Op needs to speak to the Yo directly and again I agree  but none of us know why she wont speak directly to Op do we!  Which is why I said go ring on her door or call her.  If that fails maybe putting it in writing could clarify things.  I know where your coming from and Dougal needs to get some straight answers to her questions.

I know others think too that she should not  not to put all her eggs in one basket but sometimes it is easier said than done.

Op don't worry this forum would not be the same without at least one argument a day.


----------



## alainax (20 January 2016)

In answer to your question - Yes, I would walk away. 

I can completely 100% understand how you are feeling. I often get my heart set on something, and the thought of it not happening isn't good. However, you sometimes need to give yourself a reality check. You are practically trying to throw your money at these people, and they are taking the piss. 


If you want him you need ensure you  speak to the true seller in person this week ( no letter or any of that rubbish -  if they want to sell, they can meet you), that you will get him vetted and pay the agreed £2.5k amount. Otherwise, you are walking away from the deal. 

It seems they are just taking the mikey, seeing how far they can push you, and you not taking a stand. If you truly want to "fight" for him - then do it. You have the money, you want the horse, tell them you are going to buy him and go get him! None of this faffing around. 

If they say no, then fine - I promise you, you will find one just as good if not better for your budget and soon. It is a buyers market, any seller is a fool to knock back the full asking price to a good home ( as long as that is true). 

There is a huge chance they will call your bluff. Stand by your guns. Re-itterate - you have the money, right now, you will take him on x date after his vetting. 

Lets look a bit into the future...

This is hypothetical, and I sincerely hope it doesn't happen ( I have been there) but this does happen very very often, so please consider it. 

They piss you about for another few weeks or so, eventually you pay for him much more than agreed, but you don't care, he is yours.  You spend another few thousand of tack fitting, livery, accessories, vetting, vaccines, teeth, physio etc - but Dougal just isn't himself. He misses his herd, and isn't coping too well with the majorly reduced workload. You try all options to get him back to the horse you knew, but nothing is working, you lose your confidence and stop riding.  You approach the seller for help, do you think now, now that they have zero to gain from you - they are going to be more or less helpful than before? 

It is true that many sellers will tell you where to go if a horse seemingly "Mis-sold", but there are so many genuine kind and caring sellers who will happily give you advice, come see the horse and help you out. 

You do not want to be setting yourself up for a fall from the start. 

Don't go looking at other horses thinking about Dougal as he is now. Think about what if. Go look at horses who are currently in the environment and work load that they will be going to be in with you, or ones where you feel the seller is genuine. 

I obviously dont know dougal, or the seller. He might truly be better than every other horse out there, be completely unphased by dramatic life and career changes. The sellers might be rubbish at selling, but have amazing after sales care... But please, please - go into this with a clear and open mind.


----------



## Jnhuk (21 January 2016)

I haven't read the previous thread etc so not sure exactly the situation with the RS but I get the drift that they are closing down at Easter or selling up? So they wish to keep Dougal until that time. 

If he is your ideal horse then he is worth what you are willing/able to pay as £500 extra as that over the course of a horse's lifetime is little insignificant to the upkeep costs - however saying that I am surprised that if the RS is closing down etc..., you are not in a stronger place to dictate terms. 

I would state that they wish to use him in the RS over the Easter weekend, then you will arrange for a 5 stage vetting in the week after at your convenience and ensure that you are present and speak to the vet for this. That you will pay £2500/£3k or whatever the agreed price  is unless the vetting throws up anything. If the vetting  goes through with flying colours then great etc... you could also ask the vet to do the first vaccs at the vetting - I have done this previously but ONLY if you are buying and have agreed the price! 

However, tell them if they start to mess you about regarding terms or put the price up further, then you will walk away and start looking at other horses as it is a buyer's market. I would almost be tempted let them know that you are looking elsewhere as well and please do go to a reputable dealer and try a few other horses that fit your requirements and see what is also available for your money as it may help you come to a decision one way or the other as well as strengthening your position and negotiation terms!


----------



## zigzag (21 January 2016)

alainax said:



			In answer to your question - Yes, I would walk away. 

I can completely 100% understand how you are feeling. I often get my heart set on something, and the thought of it not happening isn't good. However, you sometimes need to give yourself a reality check. You are practically trying to throw your money at these people, and they are taking the piss. 


If you want him you need ensure you  speak to the true seller in person this week ( no letter or any of that rubbish -  if they want to sell, they can meet you), that you will get him vetted and pay the agreed £2.5k amount. Otherwise, you are walking away from the deal. 

It seems they are just taking the mikey, seeing how far they can push you, and you not taking a stand. If you truly want to "fight" for him - then do it. You have the money, you want the horse, tell them you are going to buy him and go get him! None of this faffing around. 

If they say no, then fine - I promise you, you will find one just as good if not better for your budget and soon. It is a buyers market, any seller is a fool to knock back the full asking price to a good home ( as long as that is true). 

There is a huge chance they will call your bluff. Stand by your guns. Re-itterate - you have the money, right now, you will take him on x date after his vetting. 

Lets look a bit into the future...

This is hypothetical, and I sincerely hope it doesn't happen ( I have been there) but this does happen very very often, so please consider it. 

They piss you about for another few weeks or so, eventually you pay for him much more than agreed, but you don't care, he is yours.  You spend another few thousand of tack fitting, livery, accessories, vetting, vaccines, teeth, physio etc - but Dougal just isn't himself. He misses his herd, and isn't coping too well with the majorly reduced workload. You try all options to get him back to the horse you knew, but nothing is working, you lose your confidence and stop riding.  You approach the seller for help, do you think now, now that they have zero to gain from you - they are going to be more or less helpful than before? 

It is true that many sellers will tell you where to go if a horse seemingly "Mis-sold", but there are so many genuine kind and caring sellers who will happily give you advice, come see the horse and help you out. 

You do not want to be setting yourself up for a fall from the start. 

Don't go looking at other horses thinking about Dougal as he is now. Think about what if. Go look at horses who are currently in the environment and work load that they will be going to be in with you, or ones where you feel the seller is genuine. 

I obviously dont know dougal, or the seller. He might truly be better than every other horse out there, be completely unphased by dramatic life and career changes. The sellers might be rubbish at selling, but have amazing after sales care... But please, please - go into this with a clear and open mind.
		
Click to expand...

This ... Riding school horses usually become different characters when uprooted from the regimented life they lead, plus they are taking the mickey out of you


----------



## Goldenstar (21 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			This ... Riding school horses usually become different characters when uprooted from the regimented life they lead, plus they are taking the mickey out of you
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes sometimes not .
OP does not appear unintelligent and I sold a lot of riding school horses at one point and while I think some school horse can be difficult away from the discipline and hard work of the school most are fine with the correct feeding ( not much at first ) correct work and turnout .
If OP has the correct support around her there's every chance it will fine .
I have mulled this over a while I hate people who do this raising price thing to buyers and part of me wants to tell you to tell them to stuff it bit another part of me says don't lose the horse you want over £500.
Op I would write the letter tell them how much you will pay subject to good vetting , when you will get the horse vetted and that you will pay as soon as the horse passes and remove the horse at once .
Good luck .


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Thanks again for all your comments.  Dougal's workload isn't huge - he does no more than 2 hours a day, most days less than that.  In fact I am hoping for a bit more of a 'spark' from him once he is moved.  The RS is closing at the end of March, however because he is such a good allrounder and can go up or down through the gears depending on who is riding him they, want to keep him until the last minute obviously to get more money from him (and me because as long as he is there they know I will continue to have lessons there). I was willing to wait and not push them until they started messing me around - the time also gave me the opportunity to get everything in place, which as a first time owner was important to me.  One of my concern's is that if I don't at least get the price agreed in writing as we get nearer the time - maybe in a month or so - they will put it up again.  Also, I need to get his vaccs sorted as the yard we are going to won't accept him until that has been done.  If things didn't work out with Dougal after I got him, there is no way I would go back to the seller for help, not after this carry on.  I would rather get professional help i.e. assistance from the yard etc.  I am going to write a firm but fair letter to the RS Owner and hand deliver it later today, I am riding there tomorrow (doing a Dressage test with Dressage Anywhere on Dougal) so hopefully (though not really holding my breath on it) I may get a response.  
On Saturday afternoon I am going to view another horse (he is a Dougal type i.e. cob x, but not an RS and not exercised every day) at Herts Horses livery yard in Ware - if anyone knows anything about them then please let me know !  They've had him 4 months, ex irish trekking centre horse and he is 6 years old, they reckon he is a safe hack in traffic, groups etc but still green on his school work.  Must admit the 'green' bit worries me slightly - is this advertising speak for a complete nutter  His teeth were really bad when they got him, and so he's had lots of work done and they say all is OK now.  I've seen videos of him and he is quite sweet, and had a chat to them about my being a first timer and of course they said he would be suitable !


----------



## tiga71 (21 January 2016)

I would have a look at other horses just so you have an idea of what else is available for your budget. But I totally get when you just feel something (i.e. horse not situation) is right. And don't walk away just because of the extra £500 on the price.It really isn't anything in the grand scheme of things if everything else is right.

I just bought a horse from a lady on our yard as she was going to send him to a dealer. I had been sharing him for a little bit and loved him. I couldn't see him go to a dealer. She pushed for £500 more than everyone said he was worth and I said no. Then he followed me round the field wanting cuddles and my trainer (not sentimental in the least) said 'Just give her the money. He has chosen you.' I felt a bit taken advantage of in a way as she knew I thought he was great. But 5 months later I am as happy as larry, he is a fantastic youngster and £500 means nothing.


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

HI tiga,  it's not the money - in fact tbh I'd happily pay a further 500 if I could walk away with him next week (no doubt this statement will cause some consternation amongst people), its the constant toing and froing and not being able to get anything in writing.  At one point they said I could pay for him at the end of Jan but under the condition I kept him on with them as a working livery - I knocked that on the head pretty quickly, especially as originally I was told that I could only buy him if he wasn't kept on a working livery !!!


----------



## D66 (21 January 2016)

Go and see the other horse on Saturday, and whatever he is like, tell your instructor, in a chatty sort of way, that he is really nice, £1800 with saddle and 2 rugs, and you could have him in two weeks.  But you do still quite like Dougal.


----------



## tiga71 (21 January 2016)

No, I can see how all the hassle would be incredibly annoying and off-putting. Glad you are not stressing about the extra money - however obnoxious it is to put up the price at this stage. 

I really hope you end up getting him and it all goes well. I do think a few comments to your instructor about horses you are seeing may get the owner to play ball.


----------



## madlady (21 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			You don't know the whole situation and why they are selling.  

  OP  get your trainer to try set up a meeting with the owner.   If that fails write a letter to the owner as I said before, or the trainer could try and organise it.

 or go and knock on the door in person, surely they must open the door.
		
Click to expand...

Are you the owner?  You seem to be overly interested in convincing the OP to put up with being totally messed around.

Either the horse is for sale or he isn't.  The owner has advertised him for sale, at a price and given a time when he would be available from.  Owner is now completely moving the goalposts - do they really want to take the risk of totally peeing of a willing buyer and ending up with no agreed sale for this horse?

OP it sounds to me as if the owner is taking the mick to be totally honest.  Yes it would put me off.

I don't know if I'd walk away but I'd be demanding a conversation with the owner and something agreed in writing.


----------



## Casey76 (21 January 2016)

Yes, I would walk away.

I've known a few people who have bought their favourite riding school horse and then regretted it - change of food, scenery, routine and workload all added up into their "sweet calm horse" being much more sparky/mardy etc than they were bargaining for.

I would never pay 3k for a riding school pony either.  All of the school work is very hard on their joints - and unless they have very experienced riders riding them, they are usually very poorly schooled and a lot greener than you might imagine.


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

I'm just doing the letter now, I wouldn't trust a conversation with her to be honest and she is rarely around anyway.  Apparently, and I know they could just be saying this, there are a couple of people waiting in the wings to buy him too.  Maybe they don't want me to buy him and have a friend or relative who wants him and are just putting obstacles in my way so that I will back off.  Who knows - I just wish they would be honest and upfront with me.  Hopefully my letter will give them a prod and I'll know one way or the other soon.  By the way Tyssandi isn't the owner - but she does know the horse ....


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I'm just doing the letter now, I wouldn't trust a conversation with her to be honest and she is rarely around anyway.  Apparently, and I know they could just be saying this, there are a couple of people waiting in the wings to buy him too.  Maybe they don't want me to buy him and have a friend or relative who wants him and are just putting obstacles in my way so that I will back off.  Who knows - I just wish they would be honest and upfront with me.  Hopefully my letter will give them a prod and I'll know one way or the other soon.  By the way Tyssandi isn't the owner - but she does know the horse ....
		
Click to expand...

Their next story may  well be 'xyz' is going to buy him without a vetting, unless you take him first without a vetting.. 'someone else is interested' is one of the oldest sales tricks in the book.

Please do yourself a favour and look around at what else is out there. Truly, however much you like him he is not unique.


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

I think essentially we all just don't want the OP being screwed over because of someone taking advantage of her good nature. If it all continues to be cloak and daggers I can just see you getting to March and having even more problems sorting things. 
I do believe you get a special feeling for some horses, I have one! But I do think that I would have found it again with another and I certainly hope to too.


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

OP I just checked for you as am on some of the dodgy dealer groups on facebook and for your selected all that comes up is very good and honest!
Bert?


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

ester said:



			OP I just checked for you as am on some of the dodgy dealer groups on facebook and for your selected all that comes up is very good and honest!
		
Click to expand...

That's great - thank you   There's only one on their website that isn't sold 'Bert' - have to admit he does look nice (when he's clipped anyway - but then don't they all !!)


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

I've watched his videos on facebook, he looks like a nice chap, not established obviously but nice attitude. My only crit would be that he looks like he might be quite close behind - which is only an issue if that means he brushes and damages himself but he doesn't seem to wear boots. I'd definitely have a sit on him .

It does look like they have nice types in so even if not they might also keep an eye out for you


----------



## 9tails (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			there are a couple of people waiting in the wings to buy him too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah?  And will they buy him unvetted and unvaccinated?  Don't be fooled, an ex-riding school horse isn't many people's cup of tea.  I'm very glad I wasn't swayed into getting the school horse I was learning on, I don't think I learnt anything until I bought my own.  I have all my fingers crossed that you prefer Bert!


----------



## Starzaan (21 January 2016)

Op, I have read the whole thread with interest, and wanted to comment rather than just move on. 

I am an instructor in a large and very busy riding school, and if I were you, I would walk away. Riding school horses are lovely on the whole, but I have seen first hand too many times the damage an ex riding school horse can do to someone's confidence. 

Now, I love the horses I teach with dearly, but I would never buy any of them. I wouldn't even take them for nothing. They work hard six days a week. By hard I mean up to three hours a day. I ride my own horse for around an hour to an hour and a half, five or six days a week. Maximum. He never does more than 40 mins in the school as he is big, and young and I don't want to knacker his joints. This will increase to an hour when he is fully grown, but the key is that I always warm him up properly. 

Last night it was -4C. I had to teach a half hour jump lesson, with a pony who had been used in the morning, and then stood in for the rest of the day. If I had warmed the rider and pony up as I would my own horse, they would have had about five minutes jumping before they had to cool down. So the pony walked one lap on each rein, then we cracked on. 

I hate doing this, but this is how riding school horses are used. I wouldn't be confident that this horse will pass a vetting, as the damage done to joints from being poorly warmed up, worked hard, and at times ridden by people who have no clue, could be significant. 

Added to that the fact that this will be your first horse. There is no doubt in my mind that Dougal will change significantly once you get him home. I'm sure this is something that could be worked through, but at what cost to your confidence? I would much rather see a first time owner buy a horse who will fill them with confidence. The sort of horse whom you could load up the day after purchase and take to a hunter trial, and come back beaming. 

Please think very carefully OP. These are my views about the horse himself, without even touching on the fact that the seller sounds dodgy as hell!


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

Excellent points starzaan. They also don't always end up with the best fitting saddles IME, as once they have one they tend to keep it for a long time unchanged.


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Hi Starzaan - thanks for being so honest, your comments have struck a cord with me on top of the uneasy feeling I was beginning to get. I think because he has given me a lot of confidence over the last 8 months or so, I thought he would continue to do so although I knew he would change the RS assured me that he probably wouldn't change that much and would still be the amiable Dougal he is today.  They say that because he is used for the RDA once a week he is 'checked' more than the other horses but not sure if this is right. He is only 9 years old.  I didn't think for one minute that buying a horse would be so stressful !! So if I don't take him - how do I stop myself worrying about what's happened to him .... I know I shouldn't but it's just the way I am - a complete and utter worrier !!


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

Ah you see, once you have a horse too you will still spend all your time worrying about them, they like to keep you in a constant state of concern


----------



## Starzaan (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi Starzaan - thanks for being so honest, your comments have struck a cord with me on top of the uneasy feeling I was beginning to get. I think because he has given me a lot of confidence over the last 8 months or so, I thought he would continue to do so although I knew he would change the RS assured me that he probably wouldn't change that much and would still be the amiable Dougal he is today.  They say that because he is used for the RDA once a week he is 'checked' more than the other horses but not sure if this is right. He is only 9 years old.  I didn't think for one minute that buying a horse would be so stressful !! So if I don't take him - how do I stop myself worrying about what's happened to him .... I know I shouldn't but it's just the way I am - a complete and utter worrier !!
		
Click to expand...

I have worked with many horses over the years, and there are those who just have "something". There are horses out there that I have loved and lost touch with when moving to another job or another area. I think of them all still, and wish them well, but I cannot worry about them. If I did I would have ended up with hundreds of the *******! 

Instead, I give my own horses, and the horses I look after for work currently, the very best I can. Focusing on them, and making their time with me as happy and wonderful as it can possibly be, is enough for me to think that even if I should never see them again, they will have had a happy and comfortable time whilst in my care. 

Good luck OP. Feel free to PM me if you think I can help at all.


----------



## Damnation (21 January 2016)

Op, I would walk away.

I one had my heart set on a Riding school cob. None of the messing around that you have had but he failed the vetting.

I also know another lady who bought a RS horse. Fab in the riding school but she was so regimented and set in her ways that as a private horse she was a changed little person. Her back was damaged from years of a poorly fitted saddle (They said they had fitted it), her teeth were shocking (again they said they had been done) and on a hack, or in the school she would immidiately nose to tail with the horse infront. She had no sense of independance, poor love.

Aside from that, they are taking the absolute p*ss out of you. The horse is either up for sale with a deposit paid, at a discounted price as you are allowing them to still make money from him until the RS closes, or at £3k they let you take him right now. Dougal is either up for sale or not.

I don't want to see you messed around, I would call their bluff and make little comments like "I wonder if the horse I am seeing on Saturday is as nice as Dougal?" or as someone said above "They only want X for him and he is younger than Dougal with tack, rugs, vetting, and Vaccs up to date, I can take him next weekend too, but I would miss Dougal".


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi Starzaan - thanks for being so honest, your comments have struck a cord with me on top of the uneasy feeling I was beginning to get. I think because he has given me a lot of confidence over the last 8 months or so, I thought he would continue to do so although I knew he would change the RS assured me that he probably wouldn't change that much and would still be the amiable Dougal he is today.  They say that because he is used for the RDA once a week he is 'checked' more than the other horses but not sure if this is right. He is only 9 years old.  I didn't think for one minute that buying a horse would be so stressful !! So if I don't take him - how do I stop myself worrying about what's happened to him .... I know I shouldn't but it's just the way I am - a complete and utter worrier !!
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, the fact that he's used for RDA would put me off.

I used to help out at an RDA group and, at this group, the horses worked HARD. It's not just a case of the riders being unbalanced as with most beginners, but, in many cases, actively moving around and constantly shifting the load. It's EXTREMELY tough on the horses' joints.


----------



## Penny Less (21 January 2016)

Tssandi says he /she is on the other side of the county, where does Dougal9 say where she is ? How does one know the other ?
ETA I have an ex riding school horse and have had dreadful problems getting him to go out on his own so this could possibly be an issue to think about


----------



## conniegirl (21 January 2016)

OP I do think you are being taken for a fool by the YO and her staff. 

I'm anouther one who would never buy an ex riding school horse! they WILL change once not worked hard every day! You will very likely have issues with hacking out alone and very few riding school horses have actualy got good schooling, normaly thier mouths are too dead for that.
There is no harm in going to see what is out there in your price bracket, I think you would be very surprised!

Let me tell you what £3k could get you as that is the price I would put on my lad if I had to sell him (well would have prior to current vet issues, he wont be going anywhere now). my lad is 6 years old, 15.2hh small hunter type so well up to a decent amount of weight. he is very well schooled ready for a ride judge to get on him so will give a balanced, mannerly correct ride in a good uphill outline to any rider! He jumps, he does dressage, he hacks out alone and in company, he has never come home with anything less than a blue rosette at local shows. He has had nervous riders on his back (a friend who had had a fall and was shaking whilst mounting), he has had a rider who hadn't sat on a horse for 4 years on him (my sister), he has had tiny tots (legs didnt come past the saddle flap) and total beginners on him (my OH who has never even handled a horse before dating me) and didnt bat an eye at any of it. He is 100% in traffic and likes to investigate plastic bags, goats, lamas, wooden bridges etc! He is an angel to handle and I can leave him for a month in the field and then climb on board and go on a hack (I've even left him for 2 weeks then taken him to a show and got champion!). Heck he restored my confidence after a series of very very nasty falls from anouther youngster!
He has not been hammered, he has not had his mouth pulled round by uncaring riders!

I've been to the dealer you talked about earlier whilst looking for horse for a client and the horse was exactly as described, did exatly what they said and was lovely! When I took the client down for a viewing the client didnt click with the horse but that was not the fault of the horse or the dealer!




D66 said:



			Go and see the other horse on Saturday, and whatever he is like, tell your instructor, in a chatty sort of way, that he is really nice, £1800 with saddle and 2 rugs, and you could have him in two weeks.  But you do still quite like Dougal.
		
Click to expand...

If you are set on Dougal then definatly do ^



Starzaan said:



			Op, I have read the whole thread with interest, and wanted to comment rather than just move on. 

I am an instructor in a large and very busy riding school, and if I were you, I would walk away. Riding school horses are lovely on the whole, but I have seen first hand too many times the damage an ex riding school horse can do to someone's confidence. 

Now, I love the horses I teach with dearly, but I would never buy any of them. I wouldn't even take them for nothing. They work hard six days a week. By hard I mean up to three hours a day. I ride my own horse for around an hour to an hour and a half, five or six days a week. Maximum. He never does more than 40 mins in the school as he is big, and young and I don't want to knacker his joints. This will increase to an hour when he is fully grown, but the key is that I always warm him up properly. 

Last night it was -4C. I had to teach a half hour jump lesson, with a pony who had been used in the morning, and then stood in for the rest of the day. If I had warmed the rider and pony up as I would my own horse, they would have had about five minutes jumping before they had to cool down. So the pony walked one lap on each rein, then we cracked on. 

I hate doing this, but this is how riding school horses are used. I wouldn't be confident that this horse will pass a vetting, as the damage done to joints from being poorly warmed up, worked hard, and at times ridden by people who have no clue, could be significant. 

Added to that the fact that this will be your first horse. There is no doubt in my mind that Dougal will change significantly once you get him home. I'm sure this is something that could be worked through, but at what cost to your confidence? I would much rather see a first time owner buy a horse who will fill them with confidence. The sort of horse whom you could load up the day after purchase and take to a hunter trial, and come back beaming. 

Please think very carefully OP. These are my views about the horse himself, without even touching on the fact that the seller sounds dodgy as hell!
		
Click to expand...

^Very very good post


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

I'm off to see the other horse tomorrow .... brought it forward as also just found out that now they may not be closing the RS end of March so I'm assuming (could be wrong) they would want to keep him for even longer......  enough is enough   I'll deliver my letter next week - if indeed its needed !!


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I'm off to see the other horse tomorrow .... brought it forward as also just found out that now they may not be closing the RS end of March so I'm assuming (could be wrong) they would want to keep him for even longer......  enough is enough   I'll deliver my letter next week - if indeed its needed !!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news    I think we are all hoping you love the horse tomorrow and he's perfect.

I know I'll be on tenterhooks waiting for your report, for one!

Don't worry, either, if you feel you want to buy the first one you see. I've done it lots of times and never been disappointed. If it feels right, it's right


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Unfortunately Dougal feels 'right'  but I am going with a very open mind   I'll let you know what happens ...... watch this space !!


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

HHO is always up for a bit of horse shopping too


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Yes, been having a look around - a lot of mare's for sale ?? .....


----------



## C1airey (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			just found out that now they may not be closing the RS end of March
		
Click to expand...

I suspect this is why they have kept you hanging on.

Good luck with the other horse!


----------



## ycbm (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Unfortunately Dougal feels 'right'  but I am going with a very open mind   I'll let you know what happens ...... watch this space !!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, but remember, the horse you ride tomorrow is what he is on the day (as long as the sellers are genuine). You won't know until Dougal has been in a private home for three to six months what his true character is.

Good luck!


----------



## Damnation (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Yes, been having a look around - a lot of mare's for sale ?? .....
		
Click to expand...

I've only ever had mares, slightly more complicated, but once you sussed them they are incredibly loyal and kind, don't write them off


----------



## zigzag (21 January 2016)

Good luck with the horse tomorrow! Go with an open mind


----------



## claracanter (21 January 2016)

If Dougal has some issues at the vetting, will you be able to get the price down accordingly? What if he fails?

Besides that,I think they are just messing you around and if they don't sell the RS, they won't want to sell him either.

Have a look at horses for sale now, you could have your own horse within a few weeks instead of waiting until March.


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Hi - the RS has been sold, they want to keep him until the very last though which may/or may not be as I found out today the end of March.


----------



## Damnation (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Hi - the RS has been sold, they want to keep him until the very last though which may/or may not be as I found out today the end of March.
		
Click to expand...

That simply isn't fair. Hiking up the price then making you wait 5 months. He is either for sale or not.


----------



## Dougal9 (21 January 2016)

Yup - but then I thought I could use the time to get prepared, have lessons and stable management lessons too and really get to know him but now 4 + months on and still no confirmed date ..... !!


----------



## ester (21 January 2016)

So they are going to make you wait until the day they actually exchange contracts then?! We all know how well property buying and selling goes with regards to that


----------



## Cortez (21 January 2016)

Good lord! There are thousands of horses out there, don't let them mess you around like this, go and look at others - who knows, you may find one you like better than poor old Dougal.


----------



## Tyssandi (21 January 2016)

Penny Less said:



			Tssandi says he /she is on the other side of the county, where does Dougal9 say where she is ? How does one know the other ?
ETA I have an ex riding school horse and have had dreadful problems getting him to go out on his own so this could possibly be an issue to think about
		
Click to expand...

 We have already covered this in private Message and OP knows how I know of her and the horse and exactly which yard he is at and Who is buying the RS and when.  

This is private and confidential unless OP chooses to say.



OP hope it goes well with the viewing this horse and by the same card I hope the Riding School sees sense and stops all this strange ignoring behaviour and come out and talk to you face to face.


----------



## claracanter (21 January 2016)

I think you have to walk away- you might wait all that time for the sale to fall through


----------



## SO1 (21 January 2016)

I just think that not being able to talk to the seller and the change in price and arrangements just does not sit well, it sounds like they are taking advantage of you. You sound like you have been a good RS customer, Dougal has served them well, the RS is closing soon, so why not let him go to a good home with a sensible agreement rather than all this messing around already his price has gone up £500 and I expect they will want to use him as much as possible before you get him and they may not be considering his welfare as they won't be concerned about his long term soundness as he won't be with them that much longer anyway.

I think your best bet now would be to tell them what you are willing to do and that as they keep changing their mind re price and when you can have him, you have had enough and this is your offer which is to get him vetted the first working day after the last day they use him and if he passes the vetting you will buy him for price x.  If this is not going to work for them then you will be looking for another horse.  I know it will be tough as I expect you may feel you will be rescuing Dougal to provide him with a better life but at the same time it is not right that these people take advantage of your good nature.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 January 2016)

Op  

We had a livery here who was loaning the horse and the owner eventually could not afford it so offered first refusal to the Lonee.  The owner knew how much this old guy loved this old horse and asked £1800.  Way over priced for a 17 year old Tb, all of us and the trainer said * go to her with the cash in hand and say*    "Here (T)  Here is £ 1000 cash for  (J)  this is my only offer take it or leave it.!"   

She took it.....


  What I am saying is find away of going to her or them face to face and say (either cash in hand)  Or a written offer and hand it to them and say this is my one and only offer for Dougal subject to vetting (or not).   Call their bluff


----------



## Redders (21 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Yes, been having a look around - a lot of mare's for sale ?? .....
		
Click to expand...

Been following this thread with interest- OP they are making buying dougal far too much hassle for you than it should be. Posting because I thought I knew exactly what I wanted- a dark bay gelding, 9-12, done a bit but not overly fussed. I ended up with an about to turn 5 year old coloured mare. And I LOVE HER! And love her being a mare. Mares are great


----------



## Damnation (22 January 2016)

You have already been waiting 4 months?!!!!! And they want you to wait another 4+ Months?

Sod that for a game of toy soilders, I'd be gone! Absolutely unreasonible and ridiculas, tell them to hoof it!


----------



## epeters91 (22 January 2016)

As much as you love Dougal I feel you need to step away from him. They are completely taking the mic with this sale and to be honest £3000 is too much. If they want £3000 for him then they should be getting him upto date with his vaccinations at their own cost especially seeing as there is so much time to go before you take him on. 

You need to stand your ground with them and be firm explaining that if they continue to mess you around then you will be forced to pull out. The yard that you're planning on moving too surely won't hold him a stable forever and are you currently paying to reserve a stable? I understand how hard it is to turn away from a horse you've bonded with but you can't let them take advantage of your feelings for him.

I really hope things get sorted for you wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## Smogul (22 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Dougal's workload isn't huge - he does no more than 2 hours a day, most days less than that.  In fact I am hoping for a bit more of a 'spark' from him once he is moved.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but 2 hours a day or even 1 hour a day every day is far more work than most private livery horses do. Realistically, how long and how hard will Dougal be exercised when you are solely responsible for him? There will be days you haven't time to ride, days when you don't feel like riding, he will come in with a shoe missing and you can't get the farrier for 3 days and so on. You might find under this new regime he has a lot more spark than you are comfortable with. I would echo the advice that you look for a horse which is already doing the sort of workload you will give it.


----------



## amandaco2 (22 January 2016)

Agree. If you want him, speak to the owner say you are interested in him at 2.5k and want him vetted asap, sale subject to satisfactory vetting. If they start increasing price or making it awkward id walk away. 
But it depends how much you want him. If you're willing to be messed about for a few months, thats fine. 
Personally id not be happy you have to use a 3rd party to communicate with the seller, very unprofessional and warning bells ring when they are increasing prices and saying you cant physically have him until the end of march! Either she wants to sell or not. Sounds like she's playing on your emotional attachment. 



QUOTE=C1airey;13149668]So, the yard are in a tight spot and *HAVE* to sell.

You are desperate to buy one of their horses. 

They've hiked the price up and are generally making it difficult for you to buy said horse. 

Someone who apparently knows you and the horse is posting on here pushing the emotional angle and urging you not to waste all the lessons you have had on this horse by walking away from the sale.

OP, you are being played like a violin!


ETA: We don't all buy our lesson horses - it is NOT a waste of those lessons if you buy a different horse.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PolarSkye (22 January 2016)

OP - you asked a simple question - should you walk away - and my answer is a resounding yes.  

I know you love this horse.  And I know you will worry about him if you don't buy him.  However, there are so many red flags/issues here that I think there are simply too many risks:

1)  The inability to talk to his owner and the inaccessibility of the YO - I'm sorry, but these are massive red flags.  They are not being up front and honest with you at all and that makes me deeply suspicious about what else they might be keeping from you about this horse.

2)  The ridiculous (and very nebulous/vague) waiting period - they want to keep him until the bitter end so they can extract even more money out of him . . . this certainly speaks to his good nature and suitability as a "schoolie" but it also shouts "money-grubbing shysters" and that also makes me wary about what they might be hiding as well as question whether they have his (or your) best interests at heart (they don't).

3)  His job - schoolies are wonderful - they are worth their weight in gold - in a riding school.  Sadly, not all of them make the transition to a quieter life without some issues.  For some, the reduction in work perks them up to the point where their new owners actually can't ride or handle them . . . for others, the reduction in work means they fall apart.  There are exceptions, some schoolies thrive and flourish post riding school life, but they're not for everyone.  They can be quite institutionalized, often won't hack alone/in front, may be quite defensive due to having been handled "in a hurry" and for more novice-y owners and handlers, they can be a challenge.

4)  His age - he's not ancient - and if he'd been private homes all his working life, I would say go for it - schoolies work much, much harder than your average privately owned horse or pony . . . and the kind of work isn't conducive to long term soundness either.  Looking after/compensating for wobby beginners (nothing wrong with that - we all have to start somewhere), spending lots of time going in circles, not necessarily getting adequate warm up (and cool down) time - all these things take a significant toll on a horse's body, joints, ligaments and tendons.  Add to that not necessarily being ridden "properly" for much of the time (riding properly puts the horse's musculo-skeletal structure and development first, not the rider's - an impossibility with a riding school horse teaching beginners and novices to ride), and you've got a horse with high mileage who has a high probability of having joint/body issues.

Your obvious love for this horse leaps off the screen - but I don't think you should buy him - and not buying him, and loving another horse, doesn't mean you will love him any less - nor does it negate all the wonderful times you have had with him - those are wonderful memories - cherish them - but buy something else.  You will love another horse - I promise .

P


----------



## Orca (22 January 2016)

Have you been to see the other horse yet, OP? I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of him!


----------



## Dougal9 (22 January 2016)

Decided not to go - I need a definitive answer from the RS before I can move on to another horse.  However RS are now not responding to my calls either which is highly unusual as I was trying to book a lesson, so potentially lucked out all round.  Guess you never know who is on a forum ...... !!


----------



## horse-lover (22 January 2016)

Please, please go and see the other horse!


----------



## amandaco2 (22 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Decided not to go - I need a definitive answer from the RS before I can move on to another horse.  However RS are now not responding to my calls either which is highly unusual as I was trying to book a lesson, so potentially lucked out all round.  Guess you never know who is on a forum ...... !!
		
Click to expand...

You could be waiting a long time......in which a number of suitable horses will have been sold......they are messing you around, definitely walk.


----------



## Dougal9 (22 January 2016)

Thanks to everyone who responded to this thread - but I need some time out now.


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 January 2016)

Why have you cancelled? Please go and see the other horse, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 January 2016)

Dougal - it is a buyers market as it is winter, come April the prices will pick up and you will a) get less for your money and b) be competing with other buyers for the better horses. Now is the time to buy, not April...


----------



## C1airey (22 January 2016)

Oh OP, I'm sorry to hear that you decided against going to see the other horse.  To be honest, I think the healthiest thing for you to do now might be to find a different riding school, where you can just concentrate on your riding without having possibilities dangled in front of you and whipped away, or your heartstrings tugged. 

Now that Dougal has given you your confidence, go and ride a few different horses and then ask an instructor or someone you trust to help you find a new horse.

*hugs*


----------



## JFTDWS (22 January 2016)

I actually cannot imagine why you haven't walked away yet.  Their conduct is astounding, and no horse is worth that.


----------



## 9tails (22 January 2016)

JFTD said:



			I actually cannot imagine why you haven't walked away yet.  Their conduct is astounding, and no horse is worth that.
		
Click to expand...

Not even Dougal?!

FWIW I totally agree.  I understand that you set your heart on something and can't see the wood for the trees, but I do believe Dougal isn't the best that can be had for the budget OP has.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (22 January 2016)

OP I'm so sorry to hear of the fiasco buying your first horse has become. I know it'll be hard to see the wood for the trees as you're so emotionally invested in this, but honestly buying your first horse or any horse shouldn't be this difficult. You wouldn't walk into Waitrose to buy a pint of milk and have to beg with the manager to purchase it, only to find the price has increased 25% by the time you got to the till...and yes I know buying a horse isn't as simple as buying a pint of milk but it sure as hell shouldn't be this difficult either.

It sounds like they are well and truly taking advantage of your good nature and clear dedication to this horse and giving you the runaround in the process. Someone who wants to sell a horse doesn't avoid taking the buyer's calls and unless they suspect there's an underlying issue or that they may want to pull out of the sale later on down the line I can't see the reasoning for not taking a deposit, particularly as they are making you wait so long to finalise things...surely this would be the obvious way of preventing a buyer thinking sod this and looking elsewhere?

I'm in the process of putting my boy up for sale at the moment. I'm in the fortunate position of not needing to sell him to fund the purchase of another, so am really in no rush to sell. That said, if the right home came along wanting to buy him at asking price I would bend over backwards to accommodate them and any reasonable requests they had during the purchase as I know that it's a buyers market these days and wouldn't want to mess them around in case they lost interest and chose to look elsewhere.

I guess I just find the seller's treatment of you really bizarre, particularly as it sounds like they're on a timescale in terms of when they need to sell by and as others have said, a RS horse wouldn't be many people's first choice, particularly when there are so many others available at that price point without difficult sellers and possible high levels of wear and tear.

Whatever happens I wish you the best of luck in your search x


----------



## ycbm (22 January 2016)

I posted on here a while ago about my riding school horse that I was/still am hoping to buy. However, for the last few weeks I haven't been able to ride him as he had already been worked. I have been riding another horse instead, who is a real sweetie with and with a bit more spark than the other one, we are getting on really well and I did my first jump on her yesterday which was brilliant !! However, she is around 19 years old - is this too old for a first horse (having said that I am 54 so we are probably on a level par !!). She is livelier, and dare I say it has a bit more about her than Dougal on the character front. Would her age cause a problem getting insurance.....! I am in a quandry, I didn't expect to like and get on so well with another horse other than Dougal (I have ridden others but none that I got on well with) - what am I going to do ?? My riding instructor said either of them would be good for me, so not much help really..... Do you think the RS have done this to 'test' my commitment - having said that I've already secured a stable in a 5* yard on 7 day livery, so I am committed to having my own horse.
		
Click to expand...

Dougal9 can I remind you that in the middle of November you wrote this after having ridden a different horse than Dougal. He isn't your one and only. I think if they never answer the phone to you again, you'll have had a lucky escape.


----------



## JFTDWS (22 January 2016)

9tails said:



			Not even Dougal?!
		
Click to expand...

I strongly suspect especially so.  If all the OP has experience of is RS horses, the chances are she doesn't know what a really nice, well schooled horse can feel like, which is a massive shame for any rider I think.


----------



## amandaco2 (22 January 2016)

I feel very sorry for op. I hope she finds and buys her horse soon, be it tho rs one or another. Also agree re most privately owned horses riding very differently to rs horses.
I feel it would be helpful for op to see a few horses for sale, so maybe its easier to decide if she really wants this rs horse despite the high price and messing about or if another horse can fullfill her dreams. 
Good luck op, I hope you can take on board some of the advice on here as you seem nice and its very unfair how you are being treated by the rs


----------



## zigzag (22 January 2016)

I just looked back at your previous thread, you said you weren't sure about Dougal after not riding him for a while and you rode Lily who you got on well with and had a bit more go about her and not as lazy, I also read that Dougal kicks if he isn't at the back, I would be very wary of a horse that kicked in company, you could be landed with a big vet bill even if he is wearing a red ribbon


----------



## Orca (22 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Decided not to go - I need a definitive answer from the RS before I can move on to another horse.  However RS are now not responding to my calls either which is highly unusual as I was trying to book a lesson, so potentially lucked out all round.  Guess you never know who is on a forum ...... !!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe you have said anything within this thread which could possibly have jeopardised the sale of Dougal. 

I'm coming to think that the RS are doing this purely to hang onto you as a RS client until the end, not as a potential purchaser - there is no way on earth a genuine seller would treat a genuine buyer with such abhorrent disregard.

I suppose those of us who have had horses for our lifetimes know that we will, have and have had to love, lose and love again but you have not yet experienced this poignant aspect of horse ownership. I feel for you and I hope you are able to take a step back at some point and take control of this situation. I do think the only surefire way of doing so is to go out and enjoy all of the excitement and happiness a horse purchase should bring, by viewing horses of your choosing and enjoying the moment when one chooses you. There's really nothing like it!


----------



## PolarSkye (22 January 2016)

Orca said:



			I'm coming to think that the RS are doing this purely to hang onto you as a RS client until the end, not as a potential purchaser - there is no way on earth a genuine seller would treat a genuine buyer with such abhorrent disregard.

I suppose those of us who have had horses for our lifetimes know that we will, have and have had to love, lose and love again but you have not yet experienced this poignant aspect of horse ownership. I feel for you and I hope you are able to take a step back at some point and take control of this situation. I do think the only surefire way of doing so is to go out and enjoy all of the excitement and happiness a horse purchase should bring, by viewing horses of your choosing and enjoying the moment when one chooses you. There's really nothing like it!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant post.  Agree with every word.  

P


----------



## Leo Walker (22 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			I just looked back at your previous thread, you said you weren't sure about Dougal after not riding him for a while and you rode Lily who you got on well with and had a bit more go about her and not as lazy, I also read that Dougal kicks if he isn't at the back, I would be very wary of a horse that kicked in company, you could be landed with a big vet bill even if he is wearing a red ribbon
		
Click to expand...

Its not even the vet bill thats the worst bit, its the constant worry of something happening. Its very difficult on a livery yard to make sure that no one comes up behind you, or passes too close etc. I know you love Dougal and think hes the one, but thats because you have ridden him a lot in a controlled situation. You might find you love him a lot less if no one will hack out with you, or if you ca only use the school when no one else is.

I used to teach and worked at a few riding schools, I feel madly in love with a few horses at those yards, but I wouldnt have bought them even if they were for sale


----------



## alainax (22 January 2016)

If you were any where near me I would love to go riding a few different horses with you. Everything from friesians to warmbloods, welshies to clydesdales. From private homes, RS horses, breed experience days etc. It would be great fun, and really give you a flavour of everything that is out there. Then, begin the search for the one you love


----------



## irish_only (22 January 2016)

Google - very sad sale. And go and try some other horses. In your situation I would want to buy something that has been in the same home for a minimum of two years, and a full history available. The RS sounds as if they are really not playing ball, and much as you think you have bonded, as others have said, when a rs horse moves to private ownership it can be completely different. They can be worked 2-3 hrs minimum every day, and presumably you wouldn't be doing this. Please think long and hard.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (22 January 2016)

many years ago I fell in love with a horse at a riding school, and when we moved to place with barns and land, I offered to buy her - I told the school to name their price.  but they wouldn't sell her because she was so wonderful in the school.  so I went on to find my pony of a life time, my absolute heart horse, who I had for 20 years and was put to sleep a year last October.  now I have found a new horse, who has been with me five weeks, and is already finding a new place in my heart, not that he will ever take the place of my old girl.  As luck would have it, I DID get my riding school horse in the end - when she was 28 with a heart murmer and could not longer be used the school contacted me and asked if I wanted to retire her with me - I did, and we had nine sweet years together where I never sat on her back once, but loved her company every day, and she was a companion to my old pony in her retirement years.  she was pts October just gone.  all these horses were completely different - the RS horse was an arab x, my dream pony was a welsh mountain Sec B and my current lad is an irish cob.  Life works in mysterious ways, and there are many horses out there who will find a place in your heart, if you let them.  Good luck with whatever you decide, and I hope you enjoy your horse, whoever he or she may be!  But enjoy the process, it's stessful enough owning a horse without going through this much grief before you've even got one!


----------



## horse-lover (22 January 2016)

Absolutely loved your post, what a beautiful story ^


----------



## Booboos (23 January 2016)

I remember your earlier thread...put the two together and look what comes up:

You said Dougal is a super safe all rounder and well worth more than the asking price but the owner loves her horses so much she is willing to let them go for less money to a good home. Now it turns out she wants more money, they horse is not vaccinated (when was he last wormed? Seen by the dentist? Saddle checked? These are basic welfare checks that should not be neglected) and she won't even speak with you. This last one is doubly dodgy, any caring seller would want to drill potential buyers themselves and in terms of a sale you want answers to your questions from the owner directly, the YO can always claim that she didn't know if you have problems in future.

The horse market has crashed and is flooded with animals. Go ride some nice all rounders, 10 years plus (not a 6yo for a first horse please!) and see how you feel with them. You will waste a few weekends driving up and down the country looking at horses but you won't waste the next 15 years on the wrong horse.


----------



## Dougal9 (26 January 2016)

Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........


----------



## amandaco2 (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

So sorry op. Please don't give upon the dream though, there are lots of other horses to fall in love with being sold by genuine people, who will be happy to sell to a nice home like yourself.


----------



## EQUIDAE (26 January 2016)

Please don't give up on your dream. You will find your dream horse one day x


----------



## millikins (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

Nobody here will gloat, all the replies were just concerned about you. Try and see it as an opportunity, you've had your time wasted but fortunately not your money. You've learnt to ride on a nice horse and are now ready for another RS, more challenging horses, new stuff to learn whilst you keep looking for a nice horse of your own. Good luck


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...


I don't think you'll find anyone gloating. I think you've had a lucky escape. Now you can find your real dream horse, and I promise that you'll love it every bit as much as you would have loved Dougal.  Can I suggest you ask for a forum name change, it will just be rubbing salt in the wound to post with the one you have now, and we all want to hear about your horse search


----------



## C1airey (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear this OP. As Amanda said, don't give up! I hope you can find a different riding school and continue to build your confidence. The right horse is out there somewhere with a reputable seller. xx


----------



## epeters91 (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry for you  no gloating here I just want to give you a big hug and tell these people off for messing you around! xx


----------



## Pink_Lady (26 January 2016)

I couldn't read and run ... just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear this outcome.  Shame on the owners - despicable behaviour but just remember what goes around comes around.   

Please don't give up and keep looking and you will find your special equine partner.


----------



## 9tails (26 January 2016)

Nobody here is gloating that you have lost the potential purchase of Dougal.  But I'm not sure where the "money grabbing shysters" comment comes from, they haven't even taken a deposit off you.  Eventually you will see that you've had a lucky escape, maybe the current owners don't think he's right for a private home and that is their prerogative.  This forum isn't unpleasant, but if you go around accusing us of gloating over your misfortune you will get short shrift.


----------



## Dougal9 (26 January 2016)

money grabbing because they knew that as long as I was told he would be mine I would continue having lessons twice a week at £100 per week to them ..... I even bought him a new bridle/headcollar/and rug ready for when I got him, which they helped to fit !!


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Oh I am sorry Dougal  I'm sure no one on here wanted to be 'right' and there certainly won't be any gloating. Clearly not the sort of people you want to be dealing with. 

There can still be dreams, just slightly different ones if you still want to go ahead, I am sorry that you have been so badly dealt with.


----------



## be positive (26 January 2016)

I am sure no one will be gloating, many will have seen something such as this coming but at least you now know where you stand and can move on, there is no point in dwelling on it or letting it ruin your dreams, find another RS to keep your riding progressing and start actively looking for a horse that is going to be your dream, there are loads out there but it may take a while to find the right one, don't give up and do come on here to ask for advice when you feel you need it.


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2016)

Sent you a PM.

I am so sorry  *Hugs*


----------



## Orca (26 January 2016)

I'm sorry this has happened. Although a lot of people expected this outcome, no-one wanted this to happen to you. There won't be any gloating. 

As tough as it is, I'm glad you now have the definitive answer you said you needed in order to look into other horses. There are thousands out there, looking for a good home and among them you are bound to find the one meant for you.


----------



## PorkChop (26 January 2016)

So sorry to read this update - I am sure no-one will be gloating at all, you did nothing wrong.

At least you know now, re-group and make a list of must and must not have's and keep a look out


----------



## Dougal9 (26 January 2016)

Apologies - didn't mean any offence with the gloat comment, just really really cross at being taken for such a fool.  I trusted them and shouldn't have done.  I put a call in to my trainer there, she hasn't even got the nerve to call me back - they were all in on it !


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2016)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/Buckinghamshire/D/horses-for-sale.php?ads_aid_min=8&ads_aid_max=18


----------



## Booboos (26 January 2016)

Try to put it all behind you. There are plenty of lovely horses out there...that don't kick! Find a new RS and go view some horses. Spring is a good time to buy a new horse.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 January 2016)

I'm so sorry that it worked out this way. It's a horrible feeling when you realise that you have been strung along.


----------



## Orca (26 January 2016)

ycbm said:



http://www.horsemart.co.uk/Buckinghamshire/D/horses-for-sale.php?ads_aid_min=8&ads_aid_max=18

Click to expand...

Wow! You can get a lot of horse for your money at the moment, OP. There are a few there I wouldn't say no to &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Can't we start hho shopping yet?


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2016)

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-82838.html


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Oh dear, I like this chap! 
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ice=2000&maximumPrice=3000&distance=50&page=3


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (26 January 2016)

I'm so sorry it worked out for you like this.  I know that you must feel very disappointed now that you won't be having Dougal, and let down by people that you trusted - including your instructor ... awful way to behave!  You'll probably need a bit of time to re-group your energies and decide on your priorities.  It is scary looking for a first horse, and it's a big security blanket to let go of, the thought of buying one you already know well and get on with.  But I am sure the perfect horse is out there for you, and perhaps see this as an opportunity to broaden your horizons - find another instructor, try out a few different horses at a new school and then take your time having a look around to see what is available.  As one door closes, another one often opens ... good luck!


----------



## ycbm (26 January 2016)

ester said:



			Oh dear, I like this chap! 
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ice=2000&maximumPrice=3000&distance=50&page=3

Click to expand...


Lovely. Smashing kind face!  MW not HW, like him a lot


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Yes I would have said MW too. 
Dougal do also be aware that some of us might not be a million miles from you if you do want any assistance, especially if things might now be a bit awkward with your instructor. 

and I guess the one good thing is that you did grab the bull by the horns and make a point of sorting it out rather than it going on any longer, so at least knowing now you aren't still assuming it will all go ahead in March.


----------



## Tnavas (26 January 2016)

Sorry to hear everything fell through - chin up and start looking for the next horse of your dreams - he will be there.


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Tnavas sometimes you really should read the whole thread...


----------



## JFTDWS (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

No gloating, just commiserations


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2016)

OP has a good budget and lots of time. I've sent her some links so some I think are what she is looking for, hopefully good can come of all this.


----------



## Tnavas (26 January 2016)

ester said:



			Tnavas sometimes you really should read the whole thread...
		
Click to expand...

And sometimes you should be a little less quick to bitch!


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (26 January 2016)

that is such a horrid way to be treated  On the upside, you are surely now due to have something really nice happen


----------



## JFTDWS (26 January 2016)

ester said:



			Yes I would have said MW too. 
Dougal do also be aware that some of us might not be a million miles from you if you do want any assistance, especially if things might now be a bit awkward with your instructor. 

and I guess the one good thing is that you did grab the bull by the horns and make a point of sorting it out rather than it going on any longer, so at least knowing now you aren't still assuming it will all go ahead in March.
		
Click to expand...


If you find yourself looking at anything in Essex in the next month or so, I am happy to offer a second opinion.


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2016)

Bloody hell, I forgot how quickly this place can turn into a playground.


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Tnavas said:



			And sometimes you should be a little less quick to bitch!
		
Click to expand...

I was only giving instructions, sorry but it drives me mad when people don't and then post something totally inappropriate! You only had to read the last post to see something had occurred. If you can't even bother to do that why bother typing a reply.

Damnation not intentional promise!


----------



## Pippity (26 January 2016)

I'm so sorry, OP. I had my heart set on buying the RS horse who'd restored my confidence but couldn't afford her at the time. After a year of sharing another horse, I can look back and honestly say that she wouldn't have been the right horse for me at all.

Best of luck in finding the one for you.


----------



## claracanter (26 January 2016)

Have been following this thread and I'm so sorry OP. At least you took control of the situation and got the truth, now you won't be wasting time till March and can crack on with finding yourself a horse to love.
P.S. I am always very superstitious when buying a new horse and I don't buy anything for it until it has passed the vetting, but I am sure the headlock and bits you have got will fit your new horse or you can always sell them on and get something different instead.


----------



## Tyssandi (26 January 2016)

Oh Dougal9 how can they do it?? what a bloody cow.  I hope those buying Brawlings  ( you know who )  screw her like she screwed you.

 Never really been up there since taking someone for their stage 2 and don't know of her personally.  How the hell can she keep him when the place school has been brought out.

Trainer should be ashamed  ...................I know two trainers it  wont be that is for sure................... that said.   I know Dougal was your boy, they have killed your dreams.  

I hope things change course for you and get better.


----------



## Tyssandi (26 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Lovely. Smashing kind face!  MW not HW, like him a lot 

Click to expand...

Yes but quite far to drive, I googled it from mine when looking for a youngsters at that place


----------



## Tyssandi (26 January 2016)

Also these girls have many a horses for sale  https://www.facebook.com/StephidyasonES/


----------



## Dougal9 (26 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Also these girls have many a horses for sale  https://www.facebook.com/StephidyasonES/

Click to expand...

Thanks have sent them a message. By the way - my instructor/yard manager was in on it ...


----------



## Dougal9 (26 January 2016)

ester said:



			Yes I would have said MW too. 
Dougal do also be aware that some of us might not be a million miles from you if you do want any assistance, especially if things might now be a bit awkward with your instructor. 

and I guess the one good thing is that you did grab the bull by the horns and make a point of sorting it out rather than it going on any longer, so at least knowing now you aren't still assuming it will all go ahead in March.
		
Click to expand...

I am not going back to the rs - they won't get any more money out of me !!


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Absolutely, I just wasn't sure if instructor was a freelancer, or, as you confirm - in on it .


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Also if shopping always google the phone number to see if they are a dealer masquarading as a private seller and forums/facebook groups are a wealth of info on some dealers. We aren't allowed to discuss them on here but you can always ask for PMs


----------



## alainax (26 January 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...

Your upset is completely understandable,however - please grab the new opportunity in front of you with 2 hands! You are now wiser to sellers like this, and can begin the search for your dream horse! Every cloud has a silver lining... whats fur ye will no go by ye... (don't make me continue )


----------



## SO1 (26 January 2016)

I had guessed it was Brawling from your posts. 

I expect both the owner and staff members who have not been truthful have been going through a difficult time due to the future loss of their jobs and that they are trying to get as much money as possible before they become unemployed! I knew that they had lost a lot of the land they rented as it was being sold and were downsizing the riding school but did not know they are closing the riding school altogether. I think sometimes the stress during difficult times leads people to act in a way that they would not normally act.

Good luck in find a new horse, if you are on facebook then there are groups such as Everything Equine! Herts,Beds and bucks, Cambs And the rest of the world!! and Hertfordshire horse riders which may have local horses up for sale which have been in private homes rather than just dealers.

I do feel sorry for you and for Dougal too as sounds like he has missed out on a great home.




Dougal9 said:



			Now you can all say how right you all were and have a good old gloat ..... I put my letter in to BRAWLINGS FARM, NR CHALFONT ST GILES confirming the sale on Friday and they've (JUDY THE OWNER) just come back to me saying he is not for sale, they've decided to keep him. I have been led a merry dance for the last 6 months by these unscrupulous, nasty, money grabbing shysters - thanks to them my dreams are in tatters.  Yes, I have named and shamed them and I don't bloody care .........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (26 January 2016)

So sorry op, should have read the full thread before posting so had typed out a massive essay of the pros and cons from the viewpoint of someone with an ex rs horse.

I hope you find a lovely horse to enjoy soon


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2016)

Find a new riding school and keep looking .
I really sorry and for the horse because from all your posts it sounds like he would have had a great home .
Good luck with the search .


----------



## madlady (27 January 2016)

OP I'm angry for you at the shameful way you have been treated.  To string you along like that is really not on!

Time to re-group though and find yourself a horse - don't be too disheartened there are more than enough fabulous horses out there looking for forever homes who will be perfect for you so please don't give up!


----------



## fatpiggy (27 January 2016)

Oh dear, poor OP but I think when you look back in a few months time, you will realise you have had something of a lucky escape and are actually the winner. The school has lost your money twice over and the instructor too plus the horse world is small and tight so the sorry tale will be around the local area 3 times before they can blink.  I bought my mare from the RS where I was working p/t and as soon as they knew I was seriously interested in her, she was taken off the lesson booking list. In return I paid for her B&B while I made my mind up which was about 3 weeks.  The YO also sold her to me for £600 less than the open market price because she knew horsey would have a lovely home with me.   Other people have commented on how an ex-RS school can change dramatically once they go private and I can confirm this from seeing how some of the others on the yard were sold and then had problems.  Mine was a loon anyway and not many people rode her in the school, plus they had only had her for a few months.  As it turned out she was very much a one-person horse and I don't think would have ever settled as a lesson horse. She needed stability and routine to flourish.   Going by what you have said about the YO I wouldn't have put it past them to still be using Dougal in the school while your back was turned - you wouldn't have been the first owner to discover this!

Get shopping and you will find what you are looking for out there. I wasn't actually looking to buy but as soon as I met my girl I fell for her entirely, and that was before I even rode her!


----------



## Luci07 (27 January 2016)

Just wanted to say sorry you have been missed around and are so upset. Your nice nature was taken advantage of but that is now behind you.

Plenty of people on here who can help when you are looking but here is some other things to do

1. Dodger dealers has been mentioned - do log on and check dealers
2. When looking up adverts, google the names and phone numbers used.
3. Remember the rule. Go once, video, GO BACK WITH A PRO second time round, 
4. When vetting, make sure it is not the dealers/buyers vet

A good dealer is an excellent place to go because you have the opportunity to ride several horses at once and get a better feel.

So, don't be down hearted. You now have money in hand, yard in place and the opportunity to properly search for your own horse. Enjoy and we expect wonderful pictures shortly..


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 January 2016)

Coloured cob over there..............fun type worth a look at.

There is a reason for everything OP, you have had a lucky escape, move on and it will be a lucky horse to be cared for and loved by you.


----------



## ihatework (27 January 2016)

OP I could put you in touch with an instructor in that general area who is good, genuine, links with RC types and runs a livery yard. They could easily help you source a suitable horse and then help you with lessons/livery as required.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 January 2016)

I know entire but can be gelded what about this chap not far from you 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2
 head shaker but.........

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2

 or this one again only 8 miles away

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=3


----------



## KrujaaLass (27 January 2016)

Don't think the op needs a head shaker or stallion trotter


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

KrujaaLass said:



			Don't think the op needs a head shaker or stallion trotter
		
Click to expand...

I think maybe the Op should make that decision don't you think!!!


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			I think maybe the Op should make that decision don't you think!!!
		
Click to expand...

Novice looking for a first horse?

NO


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2016)

HGA-12 said:



			I know entire but can be gelded what about this chap not far from you 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2
 head shaker but.........

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2

 or this one again only 8 miles away

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=2

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...e+for+sale&sectionId=2188&location=hp9&page=3

Click to expand...

That bottom mare, the 15.2hh by Grainaigh Maestro, I used to work with that stallion. If that little mare is anything like her father she will be bombproof and level headed. I think I actually know this little mare.. If she is called Penny I handled her as a foal on the Isle of Man!!  Brings a tear to my eye actually as the stallion was PTS 2011, he was a wonderful horse who threw fantastic foals.


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Novice looking for a first horse?

NO
		
Click to expand...

Still their decision.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Still their decision.
		
Click to expand...

However it would be very remiss for us (as in the forum members) to not point out that those horses would not be a wise decision for a first time horse buyer and to steer them towards more potentially suitable ads.


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

I hope it goes well OP with the two you sent me in pm  fingers crossed for you.  I particularly like the first one


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2016)

tYSSANDI said:



			Still their decision.
		
Click to expand...

Tyssandi, only a few posts ago you were strongly and repeatedly encouraging the OP to wait for Dougal, and if the OP had taken your advice she'd still be sitting there waiting and paying out £100 a week to ride him twice.

Dougal9 there are a lot of experienced people on this forum who will gladly help you find a horse. You can post the advert reference on this thread or PM any of us.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			I think maybe the Op should make that decision don't you think!!!
		
Click to expand...

OP - please don't take advice from this person. So far they have given you nothing but bad advice. Be very very wary of people in the horse world - there are a lot of know-it-alls who really don't have a clue and could get you in all sorts of bother


----------



## southerncomfort (27 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			OP - please don't take advice from this person. So far they have given you nothing but bad advice. Be very very wary of people in the horse world - there are a lot of know-it-alls who really don't have a clue and could get you in all sorts of bother 

Click to expand...

I have to say that I feel very uncomfortable with the amount of interest that TYSSANDI is taking in the OP's decisions.   I don't mean to be unkind but she (I'm assuming the poster is a she!) seems a wee bit controlling towards the OP.  All feels a bit odd.

I feel very sorry for the OP.  I hope she finds a lovely, fun, easy horse that is perfect for a first time owner.


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			I hope it goes well OP with the two you sent me in pm  fingers crossed for you.  I particularly like the first one 

Click to expand...

I also find this post extremely odd. If you are communicating by PRIVATE message, why do you need the whole forum to know that Dougal9 is sending you adverts to get your advice?

Dougal9, please get a wider range of opinion.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Dougal9, please get a wider range of opinion.
		
Click to expand...

With bells on!


----------



## Orca (27 January 2016)

southerncomfort said:



			I have to say that I feel very uncomfortable with the amount of interest that TYSSANDI is taking in the OP's decisions.   I don't mean to be unkind but she (I'm assuming the poster is a she!) seems a wee bit controlling towards the OP.  All feels a bit odd.

...
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. And we (broadly) were right about Dougal's owners...


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			OP - please don't take advice from this person. So far they have given you nothing but bad advice. Be very very wary of people in the horse world - there are a lot of know-it-alls who really don't have a clue and could get you in all sorts of bother 

Click to expand...

Who are you to tell OP not to listen???   How rude are you!!!  that is up to them to  decided not you.   It is true what they say in pm about that is for sure.


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Tyssandi, only a few posts ago you were strongly and repeatedly encouraging the OP to wait for Dougal, and if the OP had taken your advice she'd still be sitting there waiting and paying out £100 a week to ride him twice.

Dougal9 there are a lot of experienced people on this forum who will gladly help you find a horse. You can post the advert reference on this thread or PM any of us.
		
Click to expand...

Your point being????

  Yes I did but it is clear now after what Dougal9 said to ME in pm that this will not happen.  So it is obvious to anyone that there is not point *NOW* in pursuing this horse.

Since you have no clue on what has been said between OP and me in pm I fail to see how you can judge me!!!  Since I have been through this  I know what OP was going through trying to get a horse she had set her heart on.

 This forum is  people giving individual experiences or advice  whether something it is right or not.  Seems like  your way is the only way and no one but no one can give encouragement to Op to go after her dreams but a few sympathetic members which you are not.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 January 2016)

KrujaaLass said:



			Don't think the op needs a head shaker or stallion trotter
		
Click to expand...

Its ok, the OP PMed me too :lol: Shes going to look at a lovely and very suitable sounding horse soon, and seems to have her head screwed on with regards to a suitable first horse. I'm sure she wont be unduly swayed by anyone, and hopefully will find a lovely horse soon


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

Orca said:



			I completely agree. And we (broadly) were right about Dougal's owners...
		
Click to expand...


That is the trouble with this forum, people read to much into the reasons behind and come up with their own misguided reasons and make it out a poster is weird/crazy/ and worse. 

Always seem like the same members COHTB

The OP came in here to have views and comments from all sides.   Loads anti this horse and waiting and all giving the OP strong views to leave this horse and find another.  So some maybe the minority  gave their  strong views to stick it out.  Neither is right or wrong, the OP can make a fair judgement on what she read on this forum and what she exchanged with the stables, and going by the pm's across to me she was happy to have someone on her side (at the time).  

So everyone jumps on my back just becasue I was for this horse at the time.  No one got on your back for telling the OP to ditch this horse and kill her dreams did they huh???.  Talk about one sided


----------



## Orca (27 January 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Its ok, the OP PMed me too :lol: Shes going to look at a lovely and very suitable sounding horse soon, and seems to have her head screwed on with regards to a suitable first horse. I'm sure she wont be unduly swayed by anyone, and hopefully will find a lovely horse soon 

Click to expand...

Great news! Best of luck to her &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Hepsibah (27 January 2016)

In my experience, people who feel the need to shout the loudest have the most to hide.


----------



## KrujaaLass (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI. Why would anyone purposely buy a head shaker. Are you mad. Bad enough if your horse develops it after you've bought it


----------



## zigzag (27 January 2016)

KrujaaLass said:



			TYSSANDI. Why would anyone purposely buy a head shaker. Are you mad. Bad enough if your horse develops it after you've bought it
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she owns it/knows the owner


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 January 2016)

OP

 I hope this horse works out for you and this thread can disappear into the archives, as I am sure this thread now has gone past it's sell by date and not being productive for you anymore.

 To much braggadocio


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			Maybe she owns it/knows the owner 

Click to expand...

I suggest you read  all the thread before you type dear, this has been covered.  



Dougal9 said:



			Thanks everyone for your comments. I can confirm that Tyssandi doesn't have anything to do with the yard or owner.  I will continue to fight for him - he is special to me and whilst maybe not the right way to buy a horse i.e with your heart and not your head, it is the only way I can make such a commitment as he will (hopefully) be my first and last horse - its just the way I am made ! It did help to write it all down though, and I didn't mean my post to cause any arguments.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## zigzag (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			I suggest you read  all the thread before you type dear, this has been covered.
		
Click to expand...

I have read it, I was suggesting you knew the headshaker/stallion trotter my  dear......


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			I have read it, I was suggesting you knew the headshaker/stallion trotter my  dear......
		
Click to expand...

No I know the area well as I used to live and  keep my horse nearby so I had heads up in the search for adverts local to the OP.  So your wrong in this count advertising or trying to sell is not allowed on H&H forum.

I wish the OP well in her search and hope she ignores all the gloating and I told you so's.  Which cannot be helping the Op in her search or how she is feeling, after loosing out on Dougal.

Sorry your thread has turned into this OP fingers crossed for the lovely grey.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Its ok, the OP PMed me too :lol: Shes going to look at a lovely and very suitable sounding horse soon, and seems to have her head screwed on with regards to a suitable first horse. I'm sure she wont be unduly swayed by anyone, and hopefully will find a lovely horse soon 

Click to expand...




Orca said:



			Great news! Best of luck to her &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

I agree. 

Good luck with the viewing, I hope you find a wonderful horse and have many fantastic years together.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			Maybe she owns it/knows the owner 

Click to expand...

:lol:



TYSSANDI said:



			No I know the area well as I used to live and  keep my horse nearby so I had heads up in the search for adverts local to the OP.  So your wrong in this count advertising or trying to sell is not allowed on H&H forum.
		
Click to expand...

You seem very well versed in the forum for someone who only recently joined and has barely posted. You may be making valid points, but they wont be picked up when you post the way you do. I'm sure you do have the OPs best interests at heart, but suggested that stallions, young horses or head shakers are suitable really doesnt make it sound that way!


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

Dougal I really hope this horse works out for you. Have you got back in touch with the owner you cancelled on? Maybe they would be open to another viewing?

It's really a shame you are not near me as I have a lovely mare who would be ideal for you to have lessons on until you found your dream horse. Maybe some of the other posters could help? They're a nice bunch - I'm sure someone has a horse that you could borrow for a few weeks so you get your horse fix


----------



## ester (27 January 2016)

Dougal Ihatework is a sensible sort , I would certainly take any recommendation from her.


----------



## Tyssandi (27 January 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			:lol:



You seem very well versed in the forum for someone who only recently joined and has barely posted. You may be making valid points, but they wont be picked up when you post the way you do. I'm sure you do have the OPs best interests at heart, but suggested that stallions, young horses or head shakers are suitable really doesnt make it sound that way!
		
Click to expand...

edited .

 Sometimes being incognito is necessary for personal reasons.


----------



## millikins (27 January 2016)

But I thought it was HGA-12 who put the links for the stallion and the headshaker, so what is going on here?


----------



## conniegirl (27 January 2016)

Anyone who suggests that an entire, a headshaker or a trotter are good horses for a novice first time owner needs their head examined and certainly should not be giving advice to any one.

Tyssandi, before you give what is quite frankly dangerous advice maybe you should go and get some real horse experience. This is not a place for make believe or 'black stallionitis' those sorts of delusions end up killing people.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

conniegirl said:



			This is not a place for make believe or 'black stallionitis' those sorts of delusions end up killing people.
		
Click to expand...

Hey! I have a black stallion...


----------



## ester (27 January 2016)

Yeah but you know what you are doing with him . 

If the OP were closer I'd make her come ride Frank in a heartbeat!


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

ester said:



			Yeah but you know what you are doing with him . 

If the OP were closer I'd make her come ride Frank in a heartbeat!
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to offer up Sundae but I'm at the other end of the country


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Hey! I have a black stallion...
		
Click to expand...

LOL. 

Did you tame him with a piece of seaweed though?

[video=youtube;M1Vfkz_Dzds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1Vfkz_Dzds[/video]

I do like the fact that in some scenes you can see Cass Ole's star and socks just peeking out from under his makeup. He apparently had a bit of false mane too, to cover the extended bridlepath that had been cut in his mane and didn't grow out in time.


----------



## zigzag (27 January 2016)

Faracat said:



			LOL. 

Did you tame him with a piece of seaweed though?

[video=youtube;M1Vfkz_Dzds]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1Vfkz_Dzds[/video]

I do like the fact that in some scenes you can see Cass Ole's star and socks just peeking out from under his makeup. He apparently had a bit of false mane too, to cover the extended bridlepath that had been cut in his mane and didn't grow out in time.
		
Click to expand...

He was also a mare in some scenes


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			He was also a mare in some scenes
		
Click to expand...

Even better!


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			I .... hope she ignores all the gloating and I told you so's
		
Click to expand...

Well that won't be difficult for her to ignore, because there haven't been any. Not a single one.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (27 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Well that won't be difficult for her to ignore, because there haven't been any. Not a single one.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## ester (27 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Well that won't be difficult for her to ignore, because there haven't been any. Not a single one.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, whatever is said about this forum it really isn't like that.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

Faracat said:



			LOL. 

Did you tame him with a piece of seaweed though?.
		
Click to expand...

No I tamed him with a bum scratch


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			No I tamed him with a bum scratch 

Click to expand...

Some people just have the right skillz.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

Faracat said:



			Some people just have the right skillz. 

Click to expand...

Yeah it al goes well until he lifts a leg to scratch his balls. He takes a perverse pleasure when you do the leg straps up of his rug! Leg straps really weren't designed to accommodate a large pair of testicals...


----------



## 9tails (27 January 2016)

Tyssandi has turned this thread into the twilight zone, I no longer have any idea whether she's a really odd newish poster with an agenda or HGA-12 in disguise.


----------



## EQUIDAE (27 January 2016)

9tails said:



			Tyssandi has turned this thread into the twilight zone, I no longer have any idea whether she's a really odd newish poster with an agenda or HGA-12 in disguise.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2016)

9tails said:



			Tyssandi has turned this thread into the twilight zone, I no longer have any idea whether she's a really odd newish poster with an agenda or HGA-12 in disguise.
		
Click to expand...

Posts are certainly incoherent enough


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I'm confused 

Click to expand...

Me too , I just hope OP finds a nice suitable horse easily .


----------



## BethH (28 January 2016)

Much chuckling to myself at this point!!  Tis a fine line between a great first horse that you outgrow too quickly and gets bored of but feel guilty about ever selling, or completely over-horsing and being fearful of losing life and limb!  I always thank the lord for having had a really great instructor, if I had my time again I would absolutely ensure the informed and sympathetic instructor first and the horse second!!


----------



## fatpiggy (28 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			He was also a mare in some scenes
		
Click to expand...


Blimey, that is taking method acting to a crazy level.


----------



## Dougal9 (2 February 2016)

Apparently this is not the first time that the owner Judy Edwards has done this to a prospective buyer.  And as for her yard manager (also my instructor), she knew all along what was going on and yet still continued for 4.5 months to tell me that everything was OK.  Now if that is not underhand then I don't know what is - they knew I would ride there as long as I thought was buying Dougal.  I trusted them, they let me down and deserve all they get.  What comes around goes around as they say ......


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 February 2016)

Dougal, whilst I understand your anger and frustration I'd be careful about naming names on here on hearsay alone as I'd hate to see them try and take legal action for slander.


----------



## Dougal9 (2 February 2016)

its not hearsay ...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 February 2016)

Dougal have you viewed any potential horses or do you have any viewings coming up? I'd love to be able to read a positive end of this saga, with you and a wonderful new horse. Please keep us updated, we all feel for you very much and you deserve to find a really good horse with a straightforward seller.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (2 February 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			its not hearsay ...
		
Click to expand...




Dougal9 said:



			Apparently this is not the first time that the owner has done this to a prospective buyer.
		
Click to expand...

The above sounds like hearsay rather than a factual statement. In your shoes I'd draw a line under this whole sorry mess and start looking at potential new horses.


----------



## Orca (2 February 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			Apparently this is not the first time that the owner has done this to a prospective buyer.  And as for her yard manager (also my instructor), she knew all along what was going on and yet still continued for 4.5 months to tell me that everything was OK.  Now if that is not underhand then I don't know what is - they knew I would ride there as long as I thought was buying Dougal.  I trusted them, they let me down and deserve all they get.  What comes around goes around as they say ......
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you now know that it wasn't 'just you' and that their behaviour is generally fraudulent. Horrible money grabbers.

How is your horse hunt going?


----------



## Dougal9 (2 February 2016)

I went to view on last Friday - supposed to be suitable, private sale.  First thing he did when the girl got on him was rear up, then put in two huge bucks.  Continued on to the arena where he napped and spooked all the way round.  Then went to see another one on Saturday who was really lovely, but after thinking about it for a day or so I decided he was a bit too young for me and needed further schooling.  Have today picked up my lessons again at a fantastic riding school not too far away - Snowball Farm - where I will be able to do a lot more than at my other place. Their facilities are quite something !!  Rode a beautiful 16hh ex show jumper, she was amazing to ride so so different from anything else I've ridden, very responsive and quite sensitive - my instructor was impressed with the way I handled her, as was I because my first thought was "eeek I can't ride her", but wow what a lesson  I've come away on top of the world and can't wait to go back for more.


----------



## Dougal9 (2 February 2016)

I will obviously still keep looking for my forever horse


----------



## Tnavas (2 February 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I went to view on last Friday - supposed to be suitable, private sale.  First thing he did when the girl got on him was rear up, then put in two huge bucks.  Continued on to the arena where he napped and spooked all the way round.  Then went to see another one on Saturday who was really lovely, but after thinking about it for a day or so I decided he was a bit too young for me and needed further schooling.  Have today picked up my lessons again at a fantastic riding school not too far away - Snowball Farm - where I will be able to do a lot more than at my other place. Their facilities are quite something !!  Rode a beautiful 16hh ex show jumper, she was amazing to ride so so different from anything else I've ridden, very responsive and quite sensitive - my instructor was impressed with the way I handled her, as was I because my first thought was "eeek I can't ride her", but wow what a lesson  I've come away on top of the world and can't wait to go back for more. 

Click to expand...

Know Snowball well, you couldn't find a better place. My niece has just started riding again and is going there too.


----------



## Hepsibah (2 February 2016)

On top of the world is a very good place to start.


----------



## JFTDWS (2 February 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I went to view on last Friday - supposed to be suitable, private sale.  First thing he did when the girl got on him was rear up, then put in two huge bucks.  Continued on to the arena where he napped and spooked all the way round.  Then went to see another one on Saturday who was really lovely, but after thinking about it for a day or so I decided he was a bit too young for me and needed further schooling.  Have today picked up my lessons again at a fantastic riding school not too far away - Snowball Farm - where I will be able to do a lot more than at my other place. Their facilities are quite something !!  Rode a beautiful 16hh ex show jumper, she was amazing to ride so so different from anything else I've ridden, very responsive and quite sensitive - my instructor was impressed with the way I handled her, as was I because my first thought was "eeek I can't ride her", but wow what a lesson  I've come away on top of the world and can't wait to go back for more. 

Click to expand...

Shame about the first, but just highlights the importance of seeing the current owner / seller ride first!  

Good news about the new school - onwards and upwards!


----------



## Orca (2 February 2016)

I'm so happy to hear about your lesson at your new place! Sounds like a big improvement and you sound more confident too.

Finding the right horse might take some time but at least now you can enjoy expanding upon your riding abilities in the meantime &#55357;&#56842;.


----------



## PolarSkye (2 February 2016)

Dougal9 said:



			I went to view on last Friday - supposed to be suitable, private sale.  First thing he did when the girl got on him was rear up, then put in two huge bucks.  Continued on to the arena where he napped and spooked all the way round.  Then went to see another one on Saturday who was really lovely, but after thinking about it for a day or so I decided he was a bit too young for me and needed further schooling.  Have today picked up my lessons again at a fantastic riding school not too far away - Snowball Farm - where I will be able to do a lot more than at my other place. Their facilities are quite something !!  Rode a beautiful 16hh ex show jumper, she was amazing to ride so so different from anything else I've ridden, very responsive and quite sensitive - my instructor was impressed with the way I handled her, as was I because my first thought was "eeek I can't ride her", but wow what a lesson  I've come away on top of the world and can't wait to go back for more. 

Click to expand...

Hurrah - Snowball Farm is lovely - they have some nice horses and decent instructors.  Onwards and upwards .

P


----------



## ester (2 February 2016)

Oh fab to read about your lesson OP  Onwards and upwards to greater horsey things . 

As it sounds like they have nice horses I would take the opportunity to get riding a few if you can, see what you like and what you don't like .


----------



## Hexx (2 February 2016)

Ditto re Snowball Farm - I practically grew up on the yard!


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 February 2016)

Wow that's a blast from the past for me Snowball Farm. I used to compete XC there as a youngster and I bought a lovely foal from them back in the 1980s


----------

